# Advice on buying a puppy.



## Guest

There are many things to consider when buying a puppy.

What Breed,your lifestyle,what gender,size,and most importantly what health issues are found within your chosen breed.

Buying a puppy should be a careful,thoughtful decision and all members of the family should agree.

It helps to visit Dog Shows/Events and talk to Breeders with years of experience and a wealth of knowlege of your chosen breed.

So where do you find a Breeder?
A good starting point is the breed clubs,they usually know of good reptuable ethical breeders.The kennel club has a list of breed clubs.A link to the KC The Kennel Club

It is very important to know where your puppy comes from,there are lots of Disreputable and Commercial Breeders out there who will only be too happy to take your cash and sell you a sickly non health tested puppy.Do Not buy a puppy because you feel sorry for it,this only encourages this sort of person to keep breeding.

You should always see the puppies with there Dam (Mother), the Sire (father) may not be available to be viewed as he may be owned by someone other than the Breeders.The Breeder will usually only be too happy to give you the contact details and show photos of the sire.
Check that the Dam appears healthy,has a good temperament and the puppies appear healthy.

Ask to see all the relavent paperwork, Pedigree,KC Registration Documents and proof of Health Testing required for your chosen breed.The Kennel Club is the only offical registration body,if puppies are registered with any other Registration Company or not registered at all ask the Breeder why.These Breeders are best avoided as their main objective of Breeding such a litter will usually be for fiancial gain,rather than improving on a breed or retaining a puppy for showing.

Be prepared for the Breeder to ask you lots of questions,they do this because they want the best possible homes for there puppies,they will also welcome any questions you have.They will provide you with Diet,Worming,Excercise & Socialisation advice along with full support when you take your puppy home.The recommended age in which puppies should go to their new homes is 8 weeks of age,be wary of Breeders who want you to collect your puppy earlier than this.
Be wary of Breeders who try and convince you that because of the colour of the puppy it is worth more money because it's "rare".If the colour is recognised by the KC it is not unusual or rare.

If you have any suspicions or doubts about a Litter or Breeder,contact your nearest Breed Club and check the Breeder out with them, or Walk Away.


----------



## cav

AGREE!!!
Very good thread sally..


----------



## raindog

I agree with everything Sally has said, with only one slight caveat. Since we started our breed rescue organisation 17 months ago, we have come across several totally unethical "breeders" within our breed, who are both breed club members and members of the KC Accredited Breeder Scheme. So - even with breeders who are breed club members and KC Accredited Breeders, you still have to be extremely careful as membership of these schemes is no guarantee that the breeders will be ethical and their pups high quality. 
The sad fact is that bad breeders outnumber good ones by a significant margin and that buying a puppy - especially for the first time - is a minefield.


----------



## Dennyboy

raindog said:


> I agree with everything Sally has said, with only one slight caveat. Since we started our breed rescue organisation 17 months ago, we have come across several totally unethical "breeders" within our breed, who are both breed club members and members of the KC Accredited Breeder Scheme. So - even with breeders who are breed club members and KC Accredited Breeders, you still have to be extremely careful as membership of these schemes is no guarantee that the breeders will be ethical and their pups high quality.
> The sad fact is that bad breeders outnumber good ones by a significant margin and that buying a puppy - especially for the first time - is a minefield.


So very true  its wrong that people abuse their status,sugar coat it and then the others that are doing the same thing,back them up!!

So many people dont bother to research their chosen breed,they assume its just a dog  they go buy a cute little pup ,think that a quick walk once a week will do, then wonder why it tears the house to bits 

Some of the Rescue places ive been to dont seem to have a clue either 
Friend i met through Rescue had a male Stafford.They went to get another Rescue dog and was offered another male Stafford 

They took him home and tried their best to settle them but had to take him back after two days as he kept attacking their other one......Well said rescue told them to let them sort it out themseves!!!!!

Needs to be tighter regulations on breeding and selling.


----------



## HavaneseLover

Great thread Sally. Buying a puppy is a big responsibility and everyone should do their homework before jumping in.


----------



## future_police_handler

Yeah great advice. I think people should really read up on their chosen breed and maybe go to a recommended breeder(maybe through a friend or previous buyers) because like people have said, there are a lot of bad breeders and people don't know because they don't read up on it!


----------



## robert007

When you are ready buy a puppy visit the puppy more than once.
Note the surroundings and be sure yours and puppy's previous circumstances are same. Puppies bred commercially and carelessly, so consider its behavior.

-------------
robert
Social media marketing


----------



## clueless

Another good piece of information to get is the Breed Register from the KC. Try and find out how many litters the breeder has bred in a year as Quality is better than Quantity and if a lot of litters being bred yearly, to me screams Money Making Breeder


----------



## Bobble'n'Moo

Hi Sallyann, sorry this is not in relation to the thread but where did you get your 'No to breed legislation' attachment? I would love to have that as my email signature if i can...


----------



## Nina

raindog said:


> I agree with everything Sally has said, with only one slight caveat. Since we started our breed rescue organisation 17 months ago, we have come across several totally unethical "breeders" within our breed, who are both breed club members and members of the KC Accredited Breeder Scheme. So - even with breeders who are breed club members and KC Accredited Breeders, you still have to be extremely careful as membership of these schemes is no guarantee that the breeders will be ethical and their pups high quality.
> The sad fact is that bad breeders outnumber good ones by a significant margin and that buying a puppy - especially for the first time - is a minefield.


Absolutely agree. The kennel club run no checks on breeders that I know of. Recommendation is the way to go. In my humble opinion of course 

I would also add, that for every puppy we purchase from a breeder, one will die as a result of over crowding at rescue centres. There are breed rescue centres all over the country, so no excuse. That said however, our puppy was purchased from a breeder. We waited for months for a young GSD, having our names down at various rescue centres, and none became available. I would like to add that our two rescue cats are doing just fine.


----------



## Guest

Nina Cole said:


> Absolutely agree. The kennel club run no checks on breeders that I know of. Recommendation is the way to go. In my humble opinion of course
> 
> I would also add, that for every puppy we purchase from a breeder, one will die as a result of over crowding at rescue centres. There are breed rescue centres all over the country, so no excuse.


Nina there is an excuse because a rescue may not be for everyone,especially those rescue dogs with little or no history.Families with young children often won't take on a dog with an unknown history.
Rescues also have blanket policies in place which make it difficult for some people to aquire a rescue dog.

The first post was mean't as guidance for those considering buying a puppy.


----------



## Nina

Yes I understand that completely, and I also mentioned how we brought from a breeder, so for once we have found some common ground 

However, there are many dogs placed in rescue centres where the history is known, i.e. credit crunch, people handing pets over as a result of losing their job etc. Where people die and have no other family members, and of course as a result of divorce.

At Battersea they have implemented a strict behavioural assessment before placing dogs in homes and in these cases prospective adopters have dogs that have already been trained!

We still have every intention of rescuing a GSD, but have our names down for a dog who is cat friendly. Hence the long wait.

Nice to agree for once though


----------



## albertsmam

I agree who heartdly, we have just decided to get a new dog/puppy and after looking on the net for less than an hour yesterday the amount of people out there trying to make a quick buck is horrible, also people should watch out about the mutlitude of scams out there, after reply to several ads to see what would happen, i received several emails, all from 'breeders' stating that they wanted to give thier babies away for free, if only they could have my full address and name to arrange delivery!!! as if i would buy any kind of animal without first seeing it. however it is a sad fact that people fall for these scams (google puppy scam, you will be amazed). People should go to rescue homes as we will do, and rehome a dog that needs it, not one that has been bred to give the owners some money. The sad fact is that these puppies will probably end up there in anyway.


----------



## Nina

The sad thing is however, that by buying a puppy that you know to come from a puppy farm (wanting to remove them from the squalid situation), you are actually adding to their continuation and profit making.

However, faced with a malnourished puppy, that looks rather ill, how do you walk away. Its a no win situation for the puppies


----------



## dmsjit67

Pretty nice threat ,thx


----------



## Sgurr

Just a few comments on ways to assess whether you are dealing with a caring breeder or not.

Ask for references on the breeder - people who have bought pups from an earlier litter or if it's the breeder's first litter (and everyone goes through that) ask for a vet's reference.

Ask for a copy of the Puppy Sales Contract - if the breeder has one, read it carefully and if there isn't one, ask why not?

Ask to see the sire's and dam's Health Certificates - if there are not any health checks, why buy there?

Ask under what circumstances the breeder will take back the puppy

Did the breeder ask you searching questions about your experience with dogs and family circumstances?

For the breed you are looking for, search all the ads on e-pupz and the other free sites and see how many litters are advertised from the same breeder if you do this for a few weeks before you are ready to buy your pup you will soon be able to pick out many of the puppy farmers.

A caring breeder is happy to talk about the breed, the pups, give references, take up references on you. An 'I'm in it for Money' will be showing you the door or hanging up on you pretty quickly.

Sgurr


----------



## Guest

Brilliant advice.

I'd also like to chip in aside from all the necessary health & breeder info, as a new puppy owner I can assure you that it is 100 times more hard work than you will ever think it is!!!

I wasn't under the impression that it was going to be easy but you do not realise how demanding they are, how much time they take up, and how much attention they need.

Put it this way, if you're reading this thinking of getting a new puppy, expect the first few weeks/months to be like having a human baby. Are you going to have the time to devote to him/her?? I had to put off all social arrangements let alone work (luckily i dont) and even having people over can be tiring as you are constantly having to watch your puppy in order to toilet train it and stop it chewing your whole house! I've read comments from the net of people taking a couple weeks off their full time jobs to "settle in" the puppy before going back to work all day leaving it alone. This just isn't good enough.

Be assured though, if you have made up your mind that you're ready for such a commitment, it is one of the most rewarding responsibilities you can imagine


----------



## charlie56

Hi! my name is charlotte and i am new to the forum. i really find your advice valuable, but just wondered if anybody had some more specific thoughts on my situation..

i dont have, nor have ever had, any dogs, but my family (mum, dad, nan and brother of 23) and myself, 19, are currently researching getting a puppy. having sold their time-consuming business, which has prevented us from having a dog in the past, my parents are looking to 'slow down' in terms of their work load, and are looking to move out of our busy town to the west country. they really would like to get a dog (my mum was surrounded by them as a child) but are quite worried as to what a dog would mean for our 2 cats, bobby, aged 3 and freddy, 8 months. maybe i should be posting this in the cat forum, but i just wondered if anybody had any experience or advice regarding the introduction of a puppy to a household with cats? is there a specific breed that might be best...or worst?

really appreciate you taking the time to read this - id be grateful for any thoughts!


----------



## Sgurr

Hi,

It's not usually a problem having cats and a puppy. Cats Rule OK! Especially if there are three of them. I had three cats when I got my first puppy. He got a scratched nose once or twice when he was pushy but he was a quick learner. A good way to introduce them is have the puppy crated so s/he feels safe and let the cats get the smell of the 'intruder'. Keep them apart otherwise. Once the pup knows cats are around and they are ignoring him -as they will after a couple of days - then let the first proper introduction be at feeding time. Cats nearest the door and high up if possible (worksurface) and pup on the floor by you. The pup generally finds the food more attractive than the cats. Just take it slowly and eventually you may have a heap of three cats snoozing on a sleeping dog as we often did. My Springers have all been fine with my cats.

As to the breed, my personal opinion is that I would not choose a terrier breed or hunting breed to live with cats - other people will disagree, of course. But remember that how a dog behaves with the cats s/he lives with can be very different to the reaction to a strange cat in the garden.

If a Springer is on your list of possibles then look at my website for info 
Sgurr - English Springer Spaniels - Welcome and then look at Scherzando (in Devon) on my links and there you will find the finest examples of working breeds that make superb country companions.

Sgurr


----------



## ashpot

everyone needs to think long and hard before taking on a new puppy yes you will adore this little bundle of love but it is also hard work all puppys need a caring person someone to be there mother there teacher and everything there little hearts desires as a breeder of shih tzu,s i know sleepless night,s hards work and sad times. but i also know what love these little dogs will give you many people think that breeders are in for the money nothing could be further from the truth from a shihtzu lover ( and breeder) margaret lyon london


----------



## martha moo

hey there,, what do you classify as a bad breeder???


----------



## Sgurr

To add to my post #16 on this thread

Signs of a bad breeder:

Asks you for a deposit without finding out what your experience is with the breed or dogs in general, and whether your lifestyle is suitable for a pup.

Only wants you to see the litter when the pups are ready to go - can't be bothered letting you see the pups at 3 weeks, seeing the bitch with the pups or having you coming around unexpectedly.

Only wants you to see the litter when the pups are ready to go as s/he may only have bought them a week earlier - a lot of pups are imported from Ireland to sell in the UK.

Gives excuses why you can't see the bitch - hasn't got the bitch.

Is not willing to talk about issues with the breed - often doesn't know there are any.

Has never had any of the conditions that health checks should be done for in pups they have bred - never checked that means.

Does not have the KC Registration papers available at point of sale but will send them on to you - no papers that means (nothing wrong in selling a dog without papers provided the buyer knows that)

Does not give you written information on the pup's medical treatment/ diet/ exercise requirements.

Does not return your calls after you have bought a pup - waste of valuable time.

Will not take a pup back if the vet says it is not fit for sale - you have to take the case to court.

and so on ..........

Sgurr


----------



## testmg80

The best place to acquire a puppy is an animal shelter, there are 100's waiting to be adopted. There's nothing wrong there, they just need some attention and TLC. for more info on shelters and animal testing labs, see the video below.

Steve

YouTube - Flachsi


----------



## Swish

As much as I advocate people going to shelter's to find a dog to bring home, I do try and let them know the very basics and facts about those places.

Whilst kennels and shelter's are a good place to go to first when getting a dog, they can be very misleading. Too many people go along and as first time owners, usually take home the wrong dog for them. Sadly, this is becoming more and more common and with a bit of know how, it would seriously reduce the chances of you taking the dog back in a few months, only for it to be destroyed.

First bit of advice is to research as much as possible about the dog that will suit you. If you are a lazy bugger who doesn't ever want to walk, don't go and get a Border Collie, Greyhound or Labrador, the dog has far too much energy and whilst its great to think "but he'll get me fit" as a healthy option, a think many of us can agree that you'll get bored quickly and fancy lying in when he is barking for his daily walk.

Match the dog to your lifestyle, don't get a dog on the basis that you can match to his lifestyle. It will only work out badly for the dog.

Don't pick a dog on the way he looks. Sure, that border collie looks beautiful, who wouldn't want him? Well, how about you when he starts getting overexcited, nips your heels and constantly tries to herd your kids into the corner of the room showing his teeth? 

Also never pick the runt in the corner who is so shy that he is hiding from you, chances are, he won't be any less shy when you take him home and he fear bites you and causes himself more mental anguish. The same reason why you shouldn't pick the cute, excited looking doggy barking at you through the cage, he isn't communicating with you. Don't pick the one who is getting all excited either by looking like he enjoys life and everything in it making a fuss for the same reason.

The best possible dog is the one who isn't shying away and the one who isn't over excited, get the one who comes to greet you calmfully, with a happy but non-excited look about him, the one that appreciates you coming over, but doesn't quite care if you do or you don't. That is the dog that is comfortable being a dog, who isn't scared of everything and yet, isn't overexcited by everything.

Seeing as most shelters and kennels have very little information about the dogs when they come in, I'd prefer to do my own analysis on a dog and I trust my information far better than I trust the shelter's information. For a start, I don't go in thinking every dog is great and would make a brilliant family pet, yet never seeing the dog with a family and doing nothing for the dog except tidying up its mess.

Use your noggin and you'll make the right choice as opposed to having to part ways because the dog is too much or not enough for your lifestyle. It's not fair.


----------



## mscott

when i bought my puppy i thought it would have been fine as i got her from the Pets and Peoples Trust but it turned out that they didnt care about the puppys all they cared about was the money they were making from them. i advise anyone looking for a puppy not to get in contact with these people.


----------



## future_police_handler

I walk the dogs at Asissi and they would make very good pets. Not all the dogs that are brought to the shelter are dogs that have been abused. I know a dog called Dotty and her owners couldn't look after her because she's a hyper puppy, I'd take her if I didn't have any cats. All the dogs in shelters just need a place to call home and owners who are commited to look after them. Animal shelters do house checks to see if the dog is right for you and they tell you about any medical problems they may have. I'd highly recommend animal shelters!


----------



## beansy

So many excellent posts on this thread, as a prospective puppy owner, thankyou so much.

I've always had rescue dogs previously and this time around I thought we might go downt he pedigree/breeder route so we could have more of a choice in what breed we want. Having visited our first breeder today all I can say is I am making an appointment to visit our local rescue tomorrow.

I was put off the moment I got there and we made our polite excuses and left after 5 minutes, I've pondered all evening on wether I was wrong to do this, if my instinct was misjudged, but from reading this thread I can go to bed tonight knowing I did the right thing, I mentally ticked every point made on Sgurrs post 'Signs of a bad breeder' - I knew more about the breed than she did, bred four different breeds, didn't know what an endorsement was?! showed no interest in us or the pups, no papers etc.

Lets hope I have more luck at the rescue, at least I feel I can trust what the dogs show me, they aren't there for the money!


----------



## blackjack11

I have always wanted a chocolate labrador and as I will be leaving home within the next year that will be when I buy one, but I have read so, so much about irresponsible breeders I am thinking about waiting and hoping a local rescue centre might have one, I really would feel bad abouting buying a pup when so many need homes.


----------



## pinky =]

hi i was wondering if anyone can help me , i have a dog who is 8 years old. but i would like to get another dog possibly a cocker spaniel or a beagle do black labradors and cocker spaniels or beagles mix well and they would not fight . thanks 

Pinky =] x


----------



## Dundee

> hi i was wondering if anyone can help me , i have a dog who is 8 years old. but i would like to get another dog possibly a cocker spaniel or a beagle do black labradors and cocker spaniels or beagles mix well and they would not fight . thanks


Labradors are generally easy going dogs, good at mixing with other dogs. How is your dog now with others? has he been well socialised with them. The only thing you may find is that 8 he may not appreciate a boisterous puppy, but should get used to it, and you never know, it may give him a new lease of life


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy

pinky =];419587 said:


> hi i was wondering if anyone can help me , i have a dog who is 8 years old. but i would like to get another dog possibly a cocker spaniel or a beagle do black labradors and cocker spaniels or beagles mix well and they would not fight . thanks
> 
> Pinky =] x


The breed doesn't come into it. It is the dogs temperament, the way they meet and who they class as boss that causes the problems. I have 2 Newfoundlands (did have 3), 2 Cocker Spaniels and a German Shepherd. They all live happily together, and all but one are female, everyone says having more than a couple of bitches together will cause problems.


----------



## pinky =]

thanks i will keep that in mind 

Pinky =] x


----------



## Zelexin

Thanks for this thread, It has helped me


----------



## bullcrazed

PEDIGREE Dog Breeds :
to do a questionaire to see if and which breed is right for you


----------



## louisa23

hi everyone, im new to this forum(in fact im new to forums all together!)
im looking into bying a shih tzu pup and possibly breeding him i was wondering if anyone has any advise for me, i have read the books but nothing is better than talking to people who actualy live with a shih tzu every day. Any advise or contacts for a reputable breeder would be greatly appreciated! thankyou
louisa


----------



## tashi

Please keep this thread on topic it is advice on buying a puppy if you want to add to the original posters thread then keep it ON TOPIC :mad2:


----------



## mistique57

Squirr sometimes 3wks can be a little early 2 view puppies as there eyes have not long openend and also if the new buyer has been 2 view previous litters before coming 2 the home they can bring in desease i.e parvo,i make my viewers take off shoes and wipe hans with tea tree wipes,i have tended not 2 take deposits anymore in case someone brings germs in i advertise them when ready unless i have people on a waiting list that wants 2 view,I also do not have unexpected arrivel's it;s rude and also one could be busy i am a busy person and always doing things so would not appreciate a knock on my door unexpected,When going to view a new puppy u should c pups with litter mates and parents sometimes the father is not 4 view as some go out 2 stud but should a new buyer want a pup they should have the option of going 2 view dad,make sure pups are clean i.e bedding where they live bums clean eyes bright and the mother should not be thin even when she has had a litter u should c her undercarrage where she is feeding but should not b showing any ribbage a bitch that is ribby could may well not of had enough dietry care when pregnant and can lead 2 the pups being not so healthy as the pups would drain mom when preggers so mom should have extra nutrition when in pup,also u should ask as many questions as possable and the breeder should be able 2 answer them a breeder that does not has something 2 hide,Should u leave a deposit get a reciept also ask if u can visit puppy in the meantime a breeder should be happy 4 u 2 do that with an appointment,If the said puppy comes with kc papers and the breeder says she will post them on b careful maybe do a check with the kc as i myself have fallen into that trap and no papers,ask the breeder to put in writeing papers 2 follow in my oppionion the breeder has enough time 2 register a litter from the birth of pups 2 the sale,keep a copy of the advert where u saw your puppy advertised if the breeder states on the advert kc papers then u have it in black and white,Puppies when being viewed may appear sleepy if they have been playing prior 2 your arrival so make an appointmaent 2 go back and view when the puppies r more active as u need 2 c confident happy playful puppies,The breeder should be happy 2 advise on the puppies diet and should supply a puppy pack with food that puppy is on enough for a good few days,a breeder that just takes your money with no puppy pack and advice is not that good a breeder in my book,You should take your new puppy for a vet check within the 1st 48hrs and if the vet finds problems the breeder should be happy 2 take the puppy back with a full refund of your monies,well a good breeder would,unfortunatly there are many breeders that are breeding 4 profit and not welfare of puppy but there is also many good breeders out there that do breed for the welfare of thier puppies,Good luck 2 all in finding your new puppy.


----------



## poodlemad

well all my babies have flown the nest yesterday packed of with food puppy pads treas new collars little brushes to kep their coats tip top and a teddy bear that smells of mum to help them settle naughty max keeps getting them up at half 5 he was the first to go last thursday the rest had their first night last night so we will check in with them this morning see how they went the one i kept didn't do toobad without her sisters and brother she slept till 7.15am then woke me so we didn't do too bad at all


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

This is a great thread :thumbup1:

I'm about to get a puppy and having read all this invaluable information, i know i've made the right choices all round 

My breeder is a lovely person who has asked me many a question about my lifestyle and my dog experience, she has also happily answered any of my concerns or queries in return. I know she will be there in the future to help/advise me whether it's 5 weeks, 5 months or 5 years down the line.

I thoroughly researched the breed i wanted and then did likewise for the breeder before making my final choice 

Thanks


----------



## clueless

AngelXoXo said:


> This is a great thread :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm about to get a puppy and having read all this invaluable information, i know i've made the right choices all round
> 
> My breeder is a lovely person who has asked me many a question about my lifestyle and my dog experience, she has also happily answered any of my concerns or queries in return. I know she will be there in the future to help/advise me whether it's 5 weeks, 5 months or 5 years down the line.
> 
> I thoroughly researched the breed i wanted and then did likewise for the breeder before making my final choice
> 
> Thanks


Its like a breath of fresh air reading your post. So many just decide on a pup one day and have to have it there and then and there are soo many bad breeders out there who love these type of people. Hope you have a lot of happy years with your new puppy


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

clueless said:


> Its like a breath of fresh air reading your post. So many just decide on a pup one day and have to have it there and then and there are soo many bad breeders out there who love these type of people. Hope you have a lot of happy years with your new puppy


I realise how important it is to know exactly what your doing before going ahead, no point jumping in feet first to find the puddle is deeper than you thought. I had to make sure i was making the right choices for me but more importantly, for my pup 

I don't get him until may but thanks  we will have lots of fun together but most of all, we will share a great deal of love too :001_wub:


----------



## poodlemad

so pleased for you angel you ca never be too careful with dodgey breeders and it's so important to do the homework on your choice of breed any good breeder will be more than happy to help you anytime i do with mine still in touch with people years down the line


----------



## grindcorevlad

If you're not sure you can take a look here Choosing A Dog - Choosing The Right Dog


----------



## Jacks-mum

thank you sally. yes I have already read that info and found it helpful. I really do understand the huge responsibility involved (the fact that i'm sitting here on a satuday night researching has to be a sure sign ) this is something I have been going to do for the last 2 years and just dont know where to take the 1st step. last week in july would be ideal, our holiday would be over by then and no more holidays till the following summer so should i start now? Oh goodness - the commitment and understanding of the responsibility is 100% but havent a clue where to start


----------



## scarlet_rain

I usually foster greyhounds but i bought a Jack russell puppy sunday night and man THEY ARE HARD WORK! I do however look forward to bringing her up exactly how i want her-which is why i bought a pup. but it definatly needs alot of thought, luckily i dont work fulltime at the moment so i can be here for her and i also have a big friend circle who are there for her when im at work which is lovely and also my boyfriend is home alot. But yeah there are tons of things when thinking of buying a puppy to take into account


----------



## olan

thanks for the advice! i really love dogs, i have two here, but i never bought them. they'd just been a present to me by my cousin. and i'm thinking of buying a dog! so thank you very much!


----------



## Opheliac

Great advice =]


----------



## lifeizsweet

We are looking for a yellow male labrador, we're going to visit a litter next week, but I'm really struggling to find any other litters to go see. Where is the best place to look for them? All I seem to find advertised a black and brown labs. Not yellows! I'm prepared to wait to get the right dog, and if one of the pups on the weekend is that dog then great, but if not, I've got no other options right now!


----------



## Dundee

lifeizsweet - where are you looking? Have you checked that the parents have been hips and elbow scored and eye tested - as this is the most important things. KC website has a puppy register as do the breed clubs (contacts can be found on the breed standard page of the KC website) and champdogs is worth a try too. These breeders also tend to know each other, so if they do not have anything either now or planned, then they will usually know someone who does and will put you in touch.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I found the litter we are going to see on epupz, it mentions the parents have been hip scored and eye tested, not elbows though. The only yellow litter i found on the KC find a puppy page were priced far too high for a dog I don't have any intentions of showing. What's champdogs? I will get in touch with some breeders and see if they can help me out. Thanks


----------



## Dundee

Champdogs - The Pedigree Dog Breeders Website - Online Since 1999

there is a puppy register there, they also list breeders so if you cannot find anything available now (and bear in most most good breeders will have a waiting list, so won't need to advertise their litters) they will usually know someone who has either a litter available, or a litter soon. Having said that, it must be remembered that in this economic climate many breeders are not breeding and it is the irrresonsible breeders that are doing it more, so definately a buyer beware market atm.

Good luck


----------



## brainfreeze0

Great advice. Too many people jump into decisions without taking any consideration for the fact that its a lfe they will be responsible for.


----------



## maxravi

Very nice information by salle .. I too agreed.I concentrate more on breed and health issue before buying..


----------



## susiejones

Thanks for the advice - joined up here as I'm interested in getting a pup. Never had a dog before but my friend is a dog walker so always in contact with dogs when I go see her. Can't wait to get my first!!!


----------



## dreilly

thanks for that info. we are looking into getting a shar pei puppy but i want to do all my homework before bringin a new member into the family. it is such a big responsibility.


----------



## amywatkin

I agree but there are other good breeders that are not kc registered , just as there are bad ones that are kc registered, personally i have 2 dogs that are kc registered and 2 that are not, all of my doggies are from brilliant breeders and lovley people,


----------



## stefaniexjx

Im looking for a small puppy pomarian or maltese something like that. I have looked everywhere for a breeder or pups and most seem like scams to me. Anyone know of any in western scotland?
Thanks


----------



## manickirby

Hello everyone,
I'm new to this forum and am so pleased to find so many true dog and other animal lovers. I'm looking for a puppy at the moment and have considered a Labradoodle, Poodle or Labrador. I've followed the advice on each breed site. My main problem is how to determine which is a reputable breeder ! This is because some of the breed sites say *not to *use those using 'commercial listing/advertising web sites' yet so many accredited breeders are listing on these sites! 
So what is a 'novice' like me to do? Also, I'm amazed at the number of adverts that appear when the day the pups are ready to be rehomed! Again by accredited breeders. I wondered if it was due to the recession and breeders are not getting the expected number of interests usually expressed at this time of year. 
With rescue centers bursting at the seams is it time to start restricting dog breeding - a huge demand I know but surely something has to be done!


----------



## clueless

manickirby said:


> With rescue centers bursting at the seams is it time to start restricting dog breeding - a huge demand I know but surely something has to be done!


Well why not get yourself a dog from a rescue centre


----------



## manickirby

Good point Clueless! I have been to a spoken to rescue centre and explained my circumstances (please see my profile) I'm limited in how far I can travel, sadly they do not have a suitable dog, any pups they have are either of a breed/ cross breed that are high energy, have problems I could not deal with or too small. I've been on their books for several months now.


----------



## Dundee

Have you tried breed rescue? either labrador rescue or poodle rescue? Breed rescues work quite differently from other rescues.

Just wanted to add that labradors and poodles are both high energy dogs too.


----------



## clueless

manickirby said:


> Good point Clueless! I have been to a spoken to rescue centre and explained my circumstances (please see my profile) I'm limited in how far I can travel, sadly they do not have a suitable dog, any pups they have are either of a breed/ cross breed that are high energy, have problems I could not deal with or too small. I've been on their books for several months now.


Hi justv read your Profile IMO Labradoodles can be very excitable but I am not an owner. Would a puppy not be a lot of work for you?


----------



## frances888

I have wanted a Newfoundland for many year, but when my husband and I decided to finally get one, we searched and searched for CKC registered breeders and made sure they were in good standing with the CKC. We went to dog show after dog show, talked to breeders there and made sure to ask any questions we had. I am so glad I did the research, because I got the dog of my dreams!

Good post!


----------



## jaxx

I wish I'd found this forum a year ago.  My mum had a shih tzu and she was bought from a reputable breeder with credentials etc. She was unfortunately put to sleep in 2006 at the age of 12 after developing heart problems and spinal problems. Mum was devastated. 

Last year she started making noises about getting another dog. Knowing that she wanted another shih tzu, she already knew about the breed. Thinking we knew what to look for, questions to ask etc, we found a breeder on preloved. She had two puppies left from a litter. We went to see the remaining puppies. Unfortunately the 'aaaawww' factor kicked in and common sense went out of the window. We were assured that the puppies were 8 weeks old. We saw the Dam and although she was a bit on the thin side, she looked lively and healthy enough. We paid our money and received a pedigree for the puppy. Mum had to ask for a receipt. We were given a bag of the food she'd been feeding the mother dog. She'd also told us that she'd frontlined the puppy.

When we got home the puppy didn't want to eat the food that the breeder had given us. On examining him, he had no teeth yet. After a few hours, desperate to get some food into him, mum gave him some fish she had for her tea. She mushed it up and hand fed it to him. It was obvious he was hungry but it looked like he'd never eated solids before. Luckily he lapped up the fish. We cooked some chicken and minced it up in the blender and he ate some of that as well. We checked his pedigree which had his date of birth on, according to that he was only 5 weeks old! He should never have been away from his mother at that age. Mum and I felt like such idiots for falling for it as well. She called the breeder back and she was adamant that the puppy was 8 weeks old. We bought some puppy milk to feed him and he eventually learned to lap that up himself. Mum took him to the vet the day after and he confirmed that he was less than 8 weeks old but he was healthy otherwise. Rather than take him back to the breeder for her to sell to someone else, we kept him. 

Luckily he's now a healthy, strapping lad and we're very lucky he survived. He'll be 1 year old at the end of the month. 

Mum and I are very angry at the breeder as she had already sold other puppies from the same litter before we bought ours! It was only luck that mum has had experience looking after new born puppies as she used to breed German Shepherds with her husband years ago. It was him who found the breeder for her first shih tzu and he used word of mouth, dog newspapers and reputation to find her. I also feel like such an idiot that we let a cute face cloud our judgement and aided a breeder who obviously didn't care about the welfare of the puppies and was only in it to make some cash. We won't be making the same mistake again. 

The first photo is of Theo the day we brought him home. The second one is of him now.


----------



## welshdoglover

This is such a great thread.

I'm in the process of acquiring a poodle, and I must agree with you it is a minefield out there at the moment trying to find a healthy pup from a reputable breeder.

So many adverts can be misleading and I find when I start crossing my search over to different websites, the same puppy breeder can be seen advertising a completely different set of pups! Surely a responsible breeder will only breed one type of dog and not several. They can't possibly be giving the dog/pups as much attention as they need. The smell of money must be lingering somewhere.

Most of the pups advertised in the colour I want are miles away up north of England, it's too far for me to travel plus I don't like driving long distances I find it too tiring!

So if anyone knows of an apricot pup within reasonable distance please PM me.
Puppy farms need not contact me.


----------



## clueless

welshdoglover said:


> This is such a great thread.
> 
> I'm in the process of acquiring a poodle, and I must agree with you it is a minefield out there at the moment trying to find a healthy pup from a reputable breeder.
> 
> So many adverts can be misleading and I find when I start crossing my search over to different websites, the same puppy breeder can be seen advertising a completely different set of pups! Surely a responsible breeder will only breed one type of dog and not several. They can't possibly be giving the dog/pups as much attention as they need. The smell of money must be lingering somewhere.
> 
> Most of the pups advertised in the colour I want are miles away up north of England, it's too far for me to travel plus I don't like driving long distances I find it too tiring!
> 
> So if anyone knows of an apricot pup within reasonable distance please PM me.
> Puppy farms need not contact me.


Good uck in your search. Where about are you??


----------



## welshdoglover

Hi

I live south east wales, not far from newport!


----------



## mikecarter1969

Also remember that adverts with more spelling mistakes than a five year olds letter to santa, asking questions that no reputable breeder would ask (where do you go on holiday for example) and making boasts that are clearly improbable (house training, potty training AND toilet training a Corgi, honestly, can you imagine a poor little Corgi struggling to get onto the seat of the toilet?) are sure fire clues that these are scam artists.

Some websites link all the sellers adverts. One ambitious scammer was selling 17 different type of dog puppies. There is also another clue in that someone close to them has just committed suicide, died in a car crash, choked on a unicorns horn or something similar. They work long hours for a non existant or improbably named company or government department that forces them to work such long hours Ebeneezer seemed like generousity himself before the reformation. They offer to send you photos of the puppies but never do and want more and more details from you.

The old 419 dog scam is becoming prevalent on lots of sites, but strangely enough not here yet. We got our puppy through this site from a genuine breeder and were able to meet both parents. Turns out the little fox is sharper than a bag load of razors and is copying the big lads. Has house trained himself by copying the lab and the gssd in under 48 hours....

NEVER, ever pay money up front without seeing a dog! A deposit on meeting a breeder yes, but never money for carriage first. This one piece of advice can save you hundreds if not thousands of pounds. Remember meet dogs first then money, never the other way round!


----------



## Pickle-Barney

Hi, I am thinking of buying a puppy and this was great to read. I really want a great dane but I know that it would not be fair - living in a three bed terrace. They need space and lots of time to run around - long walks etc. As much as I love them I wouldnt be so unfair to a dog.


----------



## mikecarter1969

I have been advised by the owners' of the site that the reason you do not tend to get many, if any scammers is that they actively review each advertiser on here. How good can they be? They really are clamping down on these despicable swines and need all the encouragement they can get! Please tell people far and wide that this site is set up to help those hunting for good pets and really clamps down on fraudulent advertisers.

As for the not enough room for a Great Dane. How about something smaller? The room you have may not be fair to a Dane, but there are other dogs who have great personality traits. Mind you saying that I have known people keep Great Danes in much smaller accommodation than you have available, As long as you give the dog plenty of exercise you should be ok. Speak to a reputable breeder and see what they say.

Any dog will require plenty of exercise and long walks. Even the small companion dogs such as the King Charles Spaniel love getting out in the wider community. So speak to a breeder, see if they think you have enough space (a good breeder will tell you if you have accommodation suitable for one of their dogs) and then make your mind up. I have seen Great Danes on holiday in a Freedom 2 berth caravan!


----------



## Mama Sass

Hi there, 

This thread has been enormously helpful and I feel like I have a bit more of an idea about where to go from here. I grew up with dogs and really miss having one around.

However, I do have a question and would be very grateful for any help...

We are a family of four thinking very seriously about getting a puppy my main stumbling block is the first few weeks after you bring your beloved puppy home - is it really as chaotic and scary as it sounds?! I work part time and my husband is home all day as he works from home, so I think we are well set up to cope with the puppy's demands, but I am so worried about making mistakes and ending up with a stressed family and a miserable puppy! Any advice very gratefully received!!


Many thanks...


----------



## Setter

Mama Sass said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This thread has been enormously helpful and I feel like I have a bit more of an idea about where to go from here. I grew up with dogs and really miss having one around.
> 
> However, I do have a question and would be very grateful for any help...
> 
> We are a family of four thinking very seriously about getting a puppy my main stumbling block is the first few weeks after you bring your beloved puppy home - is it really as chaotic and scary as it sounds?! I work part time and my husband is home all day as he works from home, so I think we are well set up to cope with the puppy's demands, but I am so worried about making mistakes and ending up with a stressed family and a miserable puppy! Any advice very gratefully received!!
> 
> Many thanks...


Hi, I am definitely no expert as I am a new dog owner to an Irish Setter puppy called Reuben. He has been with us since 8 weeks old and will be 11 weeks old this friday. My husband grew up with Dogs and me cats! I have to honestly say it has been easier having a baby than the last two weeks BUT it has already stared to turn around as there is now some routine, i am begininng to understand reuben's needs, wether he is tired, hungry or needs a pee etc and achieving some basic training. I know that I have a breed of dog with huge energy levels and is renouned for being wilful but he is a baby and this is just a phase. I have booked him into training already and i am so in love with him already. Okay I don't do much housework (as have young son too) but to be fair he does nap and sleeps at night in his crate.
We brought reuben home on a Saturday and on the Monday I felt awful as I felt like I had made a huge mistake and was trapped(haven't told anyone else that as embarassed and ashamed). However i think this was only because my son felt a little neglected and I felt guilty. But my son adores him now and can't wait to see him in the morning, feed him, train him, give him treats etc. And I watch them in the Garden playing together and realise how lovely they both are together. So yes it is hard work, chaotic, stressful but for only a short period of time (i hope anyway haha)
By the way prior to putting reuben to bed tonight he had his usual mad frenzy ie tearing around the house and causing havoc and instead of feeling stressed my hubby and I watched and just laughed at how crazy our clumsy, floppy eared but beautiful dog was. And then he was well worn out for bed - result!


----------



## Taurus75

Can someone help me please?

I'm looking at buying an AmStaff in London, but I can't find any trusted breeders on the net, I found quite a few dodgy adverts on the K9 website. I couldn't find any on the canine association website.... any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## xMizzxHayleyx

Can anyone help me with information and tips about getting a new foundland puppy?

I would really love to get one

Thanks.


----------



## RAINYBOW

xMizzxHayleyx said:


> Can anyone help me with information and tips about getting a new foundland puppy?
> 
> I would really love to get one
> 
> Thanks.


I would look here.

The Newfoundland Dog Club UK© - Home Page 

Have you owned a Large breed before ??


----------



## xMizzxHayleyx

Thankyou
No, The only largest dog I have owned is a boxer.


----------



## RAINYBOW

xMizzxHayleyx said:


> Thankyou
> No, The only largest dog I have owned is a boxer.


Large breeds have quite specific requirements regards feeding, walking etc.

You have to be really careful that they don't grow too quickly or over exercise.

Not sure about the Newfie but the Bernese mountain dog has a suprisingly short life expectancy too. I was shocked.

If you pop up a thread under Dog Chat specifically about Newfoundlands you might get some more help. There are definately a couple of owners on here


----------



## master groomer

visit the breeders before seeing the puppys you can tell a lot about a person over a cuppa and if they wont sit down with you for a drink and a chat walk away good breeders are very at ease with the world and bad breeders are just bad to the bone


----------



## Nonnie

Taurus75 said:


> Can someone help me please?
> 
> I'm looking at buying an AmStaff in London, but I can't find any trusted breeders on the net, I found quite a few dodgy adverts on the K9 website. I couldn't find any on the canine association website.... any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


I dont think you will find one in the UK.

What you will find is many badly bred SBT's and various bull breed crosses.

You will also need to be mindful of the DDA if looking for such a dog.

Any reason you dont want a good old English SBT?


----------



## Taurus75

Thanks Nonnie

I have an Argentine Dogo back in Italy and looking at getting one similar here seeing as that breed has been banned in the UK. I thought the closest thing I could get was the AmStaff.


----------



## DennyJames

Good thread, will read through all of your comments as i am currently in limbo on what puppy i want to buy

Why was the thread starter banned though? ut:


----------



## tania85

Hi all,

I would like some advice.
I just went to pick my puppy last night and put a deposit down.
They are choc labradors and are currently 4 weeks old. The breeder had said that we can collect our puppy in 2 weeks time (at 6weeks of age) I am aware that this is not a wise decision however, could somebody please tell me what the risks are if I do pick him up at 6 weeks old?
Also I am wondering how much does it roughly cost for their injections? Also, the pups havent had their thumb nails (not sure of the proper name)  cut off. So I am aware that I would need to get this done by a vet. How much does this cost and if it doesn't get done can it cause the dog any pain problems in the future?

As you may gather this is our very first pup and any advice much appreciated.

Many Thanks

Tania x


----------



## Natik

tania85 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like some advice.
> I just went to pick my puppy last night and put a deposit down.
> They are choc labradors and are currently 4 weeks old. The breeder had said that we can collect our puppy in 2 weeks time (at 6weeks of age) I am aware that this is not a wise decision however, could somebody please tell me what the risks are if I do pick him up at 6 weeks old?
> Also I am wondering how much does it roughly cost for their injections? Also, the pups havent had their thumb nails (not sure of the proper name)  cut off. So I am aware that I would need to get this done by a vet. How much does this cost and if it doesn't get done can it cause the dog any pain problems in the future?
> 
> As you may gather this is our very first pup and any advice much appreciated.
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Tania x


I wouldnt recomment to pick up the pup at 6 weeks old, especially if its ur first dog....

The pup at this age still learns through play with its littermates bite inhibition etc

Also if u havent checked it with the breeder yet, please make sure both parents of the pups are BVA Hip Scored, have clear eye certificates, are optigen PRA tested and elbow scored and make sure the breeder shows u the appriopriate papers for it ( a vet check is not not the same as health tests) .... By this u ensure that ur pup will have the best possibility of a long and healthy life and ur not risking buying a sick puppy which will cost u endless expensive vet bills throughout its life!!

I cant remember how much the vaccines exactly cost but maybe someone else can help u there


----------



## danix800

It's really good, we are gather info like this, this is really helpful!


----------



## cpatel

Hi

I also suggesting to potential owners to google "problems i am having with my ..." or something along those lines (... = the breed of dog they are interested).

Also would suggest the before and after you get your puppy books by Dr Ian Dunbar which are free to download on Dog Star Daily

Chirag

www.domesticatedmanners.com
[email protected]


----------



## Jacmegcam

This is my first time on this site so apologies if it all goes a bit wrong. I am looking for a specific cross breed called a whoodle (wheaten terrier/poodle cross) I know this is not everybody's thing and some people are against it but I am only asking if anyone knows a responsible breeder of this type of dog. If I have come to the wrong forum I would appreciate it if you would direct me to the correct one.

Thanks and kind regards


----------



## stigDarley

Hi, 
I'm writing to inform you of my New Fun Indoor Dog show on the 28th March @ Unit 8 Oyston Mill Strand Road Preston PR1 8UR. 
I'm organising the Event in aid of Preston RSPCA & the Doberman Welfare association. Classes will include Best junior handler, Dog most like owner, Best behaved, Worst behaved, Waggiest tail best Fancy dress and many many more! 
The classes will cost £1 per dog per class. All first place winners will be entered into the best in show free! There will be rossettes and prizes for 1st - 6th place per class! As well as pet food reps giving out freebies! 
All money raised is being split between the two charities. It's going to be a fun filled day! While helping two really good causes! I'm hoping that loads of you will be able to make it..... If not could you please please forward to all your friends! 
For full details or any questions call Emma On 01772 461024 or 07728014348 or email [email protected]


----------



## DogDude

I've been looking at miniture schnauzer puppies for sale. I don't really know much about them tbh and was hoping any owners or people who have some knowledge of them could advise if their is anything in particular I should be aware of or asking the breeder about? :huh:


----------



## SandW09

in my opinion, i think you should not buy a dog from a breeder. millions of dogs are sitting in shelters waiting to find homes. alot of pure-bred dogs have diseases and malformations because of in-breeding and other problems. some shelter dogs are actually healthier than the breeders because most of them are mixed breeds. they do have pure-breds too! and petfinder.com is a wonderful source, i got my dog from them and i absolutely love him! help the shelter dogs!!


----------



## jennaj

I was wondering if anyone has any advice on the different good/bad points of male and female dogs. We are about to get a second puppy after losing our first dog in november. The litter are 3/4 cocker spaniel (working type) x collie.

I always had females growing up but got very fond of our little boy. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## PetLover19

Hi there

there is many things you have to remember to look out for when buying a puppy

1. Is the breeder a registered breeder
2.does this puppy have any history,vaccinations etc
3.if the puppy had previous owners what sort of training the owners gave it.


----------



## luvmydogs

PetLover19 said:


> Hi there
> 
> there is many things you have to remember to look out for when buying a puppy
> 
> 1. Is the breeder a registered breeder
> 2.does this puppy have any history,vaccinations etc
> 3.if the puppy had previous owners what sort of training the owners gave it.


May I just ask - registered with who? Cos I have NO faith un the UK Kennel Club whatsoever.


----------



## PetLover19

Hi,

i mean registered with vets and make sure its a registered breeder.


----------



## ParkNBark

No need to go elsewhere to continue this convo. What you on about?!
I think that's quite rude of you to try and get ppl to go to another forum.


----------



## PetLover19

before the big day comes when you decide to go out and buy a puppy either for a second dog or to add to a group of dogs. it is always best to have a look at all the breeds and choose one carefully and read about its nature,history etc because if you choose a dog and its not the right sort of puppy for your family then its a big pain if you have to return the dog to the breeder after spending all that money on it. 

If the puppy is more than old enough to be away from its mother you should check with the breeder if its had all of its vaccinations and if its ok to take it outside for walks yet 
Im not sure if you already know this but if the puppy has not had any vaccinations it will nt be abled to go outside for many reasons.

once you have bought the puppy you have to know that someone will have to be with the puppy all day because when you buy a puppy you can not give it lots of attention and then leave it for a whole day in the house on its own because it will make it very stressed out.


----------



## rachel001

Thanks for the useful advice on here. I too am considering getting a dog and having never owned one before I can completely understand other people's comments about the minefield of adverts for puppies! I am not planning on getting a dog for at least another 6 months to 2 years as by then I will own my own house etc but I thought I would start researching early so I am 100% sure before I go ahead and get a dog. Having been looking online I have found literally hundreds of adverts for puppies which at first I thought were genuine but having read this thread most of them now seem to be scams or puppy farms. Now I am considering a rescue puppy or young dog but I am not sure whether a rescue would approve me to be a dog owner as I have never had a dog before and am worried this will put them off!


----------



## cpatel

Hi

I am currently writing a "puppy diary" on my blog which relates to this topic if you want to check it out:

The Dog Blog | Dog Star Daily


----------



## mikeasrobbie

hi i wonder if you can help me here..im going to see a westy pup with both its parents..
i am buying as a pet and not to breed or show
the price is very reasonable and when i asked why the reply was because papers for the mother cannot be found but the father can..therefor the puppies were not going to be registered..
as i only want a pet and not to show or breed..is this advisable
anything i need to look out for when veiwing the pup

thank you


----------



## Lovely World

Yes, great advice. I think people should really read up on their chosen breed and maybe go to a recommended breeder (maybe through a friend or previous buyers) because like people have said, there are a lot of bad breeders and people don't know because they don't read up on it!


----------



## SandW09

rachel001 said:


> Thanks for the useful advice on here. I too am considering getting a dog and having never owned one before I can completely understand other people's comments about the minefield of adverts for puppies! I am not planning on getting a dog for at least another 6 months to 2 years as by then I will own my own house etc but I thought I would start researching early so I am 100% sure before I go ahead and get a dog. Having been looking online I have found literally hundreds of adverts for puppies which at first I thought were genuine but having read this thread most of them now seem to be scams or puppy farms. Now I am considering a rescue puppy or young dog but I am not sure whether a rescue would approve me to be a dog owner as I have never had a dog before and am worried this will put them off!


good choice on picking a rescue dog! there are so many dogs out there that need homes and that is the perfect place to find one. my dog is wonderful that i got from petfinder.com


----------



## cpatel

Have updated puppy diary blog:

Puppy Diary - Visiting a Breeder? | Dog Star Daily

Chirag


----------



## kirlynn

Yup, i agree wholeheartedly! I also think each dog has a natural energy level that you should use your instincts and gut to find and recognise. If a litter of pups are healthy, vet checked, wormed etc and their parents are sound then it doesn't necessarily mean the first pup that clambers over the rest is the best one, or right one for you. Think about what kind of energy level you have and try to get a dog that matches or has a lower energy than you. At the end of the day a happy dog is a dog that knows where it stands and you are the pack leader. You are the one to determine your dogs rules! It will be very difficult to run/rule your pack when you are quite laid back and your dog is high-energy/bouncing off the walls! Just something else to think about too!!


----------



## ara07

personally i love dogs and would want to make sure that i would be buying a healthy puppy. yes the info here do really help. will make it easier to choose.


----------



## cpatel

Hi

I have updated my Puppy Diaries...

If your interested you can read them at:

Puppy Diary (Part 3) - Each Puppy is an Individual | Dog Star Daily


----------



## mummyschnauzer

I saw my puppy from two days old and I was fortunate enough to see Grand-dad and Grand-ma in the same house, so I knew from their lines how well bred my puppy was, but everyone is not as fortunate as me. Sally well written, but no matter how careful you are if the breeder is unscrupolous you will not escape, these money grabbing scum, who aren't fit to be near humans never mind animals, will get you, so do be careful and do your homework first.


----------



## jesshan

Did you see it in the flesh of on photos? I wouldn't dream of letting anyone see one of my 2 day old puppies, plus the fact I never know what I am keeping so couldn't even promise one to anyone.


----------



## French Lab

Having just had a ghastly experience with a unsocialised Labrador puppy that we bought before Christmas I would certainly check the breeder will take the puppy back if you find it unsuitable and this is backed up by a vet's certificate and GET IT IN WRITING. My experience was in France where we live but was truly awful, we gave the puppy back to the breeder as she proved to be so aggressive and dangerous and I feared for my children and all our neighbours' children. The cheeky sod promised a full refund in due course by bank transfer and then completely changed his tune the minute he had the dog back. He even tried to claim legal rights over the dog by fabricating a story that we had abandoned it on his doorstep (sure, who makes a 5 hour round trip to abandon a dog??) My children lost their savings and we spent weeks living with the guilt of not having been able to do anything about keeping the puppy. An unsocialised dog is not something you can easily spot in the breeder's home.


----------



## cheekyscrip

or take a plunge and get one of unknown origin from the rescue, with older puppies you might get some idea how big they might be and what is in the mix, my all dogs were surplus animals, unwanted or fruit of illicit liason, all of them gave me a lot of joy, there are homeless puppies waiting for those who like surprises...( my supposedly small breed pup grew to a biggish laika, but was most faithful, trustworthy, clever dog we ever had. good luck, whatever is yuor puppy to be...:smile5:
)


----------



## carol12

Hello

Thanks for sharing this nice information. I have got lot of information from this post. 
Please keep sharing more and more infomation.....

Thanks


----------



## EmsBuddy

Hi

Thanks for the great advice on this thread, i have been researching the breed i am interested in for quite some time now.

It is great that there is so much information here on the do's and dont's to buying a puppy. 

There are so many people out there who are just interested in making a quick couple of hundered quid in selling these little furry friends, rather than thinking of the animal as the most important feature.

As you can tell im still looking for my friend,and i intend to wait as long as it takes.

Thanks again 
Emma x


----------



## BlissfulBelle

What a brilliant thread!! Ive already chose my puppy and will be getting her in 2 weeks but this has totally put my mind to rest. As a first time puppy owner i've been soooo worried!!

This post had made me certain my breeder is a good reputable one 
She asked me loads of questions and was happy to answer my questions too! My pup is KC reg'd and she even let us pick the name...Shes not a 'proper' breeder - as in she doesnt breed regularly enough to have her own prefix so yeah i'm technically buying from a backyard breeder but this lady is sooo lovely it doesnt bother me. Shes had her dogs tested for Pra and FN and a few other genetic diseases and has the certificates to prove it, she also dotes on her dogs and you can tell they are very spoilt. This breeder also let me visit as often as i like from when the pups were a week old (amazing experience seeing your baby grow like that each week)

She then offered us our deposit back when because she made a very easy mistake - when the pups were 3 days old she told us the one we had chose was a chocolate roan but at a week old she appeared to actually be a parti coloured cocker

She is also making a puppy photo album for each of the pups and has already started the puppy packs which so far consist of... 
5kilo bag of puppy food
3 toys
doggy towel
teddy bear with mum, dad, siblings and other dogs scents on it
small blanket with scents on it
puppy kong
small cat colar with bell (so you can hear and dont stand on it)
matching lead and harness set
feeding sheet
toilet training routine sheet
almost a whole book of her personal hints and tips for training, socialising etc
photo album
and probably a lot more


So sometimes it is better going to a 'backyard' breeder opposed to a KC accredited breeder - i know for sure my puppy is being brought up well and very much loved and healthy


----------



## Nonnie

I dont think that constitutes a BYB. You dont need a prefix, or to be accredited or have bred multiple times to be a good, ethical and responsible breeder.

She sounds like she has the dogs bests interests at heart


----------



## starsdb

Nice advice! Me and my partner have just got a 6 week old Jack Russell puppy. I know they say they cant leave until 8 weeks but he was pretty much totally weaned off his mum anyway and hes on hard bakers puppy food which he absolutely loves! I dont see anything wrong with that ey.  gotta wait 5 weeks till we can walk him though he only had his first jab yesterday! Bless!


----------



## Natik

starsdb said:


> Nice advice! Me and my partner have just got a 6 week old Jack Russell puppy. I know they say they cant leave until 8 weeks but he was pretty much totally weaned off his mum anyway and hes on hard bakers puppy food which he absolutely loves! I dont see anything wrong with that ey.  gotta wait 5 weeks till we can walk him though he only had his first jab yesterday! Bless!


hi there,

it has little to do with being weaned off the mother that a puppy shouldnt leave at 6 weeks of age. Its to do with socialization within the litter and learning bite inhibition and canine behaviour from its litter mates


----------



## robinley

I've found another article with some useful tips: 10 Questions You Should Ask a Breeder When Buying a Puppy
10 Questions You Should Ask a Breeder When Buying a Puppy: GoArticles.com

You really pays to be careful! It shocks me when people tell me they got their dog delivered to them and never saw the home or puppies home environment!


----------



## new westie owner

Hi there if there are any westie owners out there that can give me tips or advise on breed be most welcome thanku ..


----------



## MikeB

Hi all

I'm a first time puppy buyer having wanted a Beagle for many years, I have the opportunity to purchase a pup in early June but my problem is that I'm going to be away for 3 days in July. I have the option of leaving the pup with the in-laws for that period (although they don't have any pets at the moment they do spend a lot of time around other family dogs) or I could put her in a Kennel (don't really want to do that). My concern is changing the pups environment again so soon after bringing her home and starting to train her.

Any advice from people who have been in this situation or have more experience with pups, especially breeders would be gratefully appreciated.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## shazalhasa

MikeB said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm a first time puppy buyer having wanted a Beagle for many years, I have the opportunity to purchase a pup in early June but my problem is that I'm going to be away for 3 days in July. I have the option of leaving the pup with the in-laws for that period (although they don't have any pets at the moment they do spend a lot of time around other family dogs) or I could put her in a Kennel (don't really want to do that). My concern is changing the pups environment again so soon after bringing her home and starting to train her.
> 
> Any advice from people who have been in this situation or have more experience with pups, especially breeders would be gratefully appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


Have you mentioned this to the breeder you are buying from ? Most good breeders would be willing to take the pup in for those few days.

We had a new puppy at the end of Feb and as we were going to Crufts with one of the adults in March had to sort out petsitting for the others including the new pup. As a friend was popping in through the day to see to the dogs, we didn't want to put the responsibility of a new pup on them too so he went to stay with my OH's parents who just happened to be going away for the weekend. They took the pup and their own two westies with them for the 3 days and was totally spoilt rotten lol. He was absolutely fine. The breeder we had him from is a 3 hour drive from us so returning him for the day wasn't really an option for us but he had a fab time anyway.

If you're not able to take him back to the breeder for those few days, try and see if a family member or friend can take care of him/her as kennels can be not so nice


----------



## MikeB

shazalhasa said:


> Have you mentioned this to the breeder you are buying from ? Most good breeders would be willing to take the pup in for those few days.
> 
> We had a new puppy at the end of Feb and as we were going to Crufts with one of the adults in March had to sort out petsitting for the others including the new pup. As a friend was popping in through the day to see to the dogs, we didn't want to put the responsibility of a new pup on them too so he went to stay with my OH's parents who just happened to be going away for the weekend. They took the pup and their own two westies with them for the 3 days and was totally spoilt rotten lol. He was absolutely fine. The breeder we had him from is a 3 hour drive from us so returning him for the day wasn't really an option for us but he had a fab time anyway.
> 
> If you're not able to take him back to the breeder for those few days, try and see if a family member or friend can take care of him/her as kennels can be not so nice


Thanks for the quick response it's nice to hear from someone who's been in a similar situation. The in-laws would be more than happy to look after the pup for a few days but not having had a pup before I was concerned that having her at our house for just 4 weeks before taking her to another home with new people might be upsetting for her. I supose the obvious thing to do, thinking about it, would be to take her to visit the in-laws a couple of times a week during that initial 4 week period so that she becomes acustomed to them and the surroundings.


----------



## MikeB

I'm keen to make a decision on which pup to get and all the ones I've seen so far look adorable but I am concerned as to why some are so much cheaper than others.

For example, I can purchase a Beagle bitch which is £550, pedigree and KC registered and I know that the father cam from a very experienced reputable breeder.

Another one I can get for £400 states that they are pedigree but won't be KC registered. This concerns me, maybe I'm just sceptical but could they be hiding something, like the fact that they may not really be pedigree or even worse?

Anyone out their got any comments on why a breeder would decide not to KC register pedigree pups? And is this something I should be concerned about?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Joolz1975

I think the thing is to do your research on all the breeders, ask if they have references from previous buyers of puppies etc...

We wont be getting our pup for a few months yet (it hasnt even been born) but ive picked a breeder, gone on a waiting list and have everything crossed that we can get a golden boy (Cocker) from the litters she has due (shes taken in one of her breeder friends bitches who is pregnant as the owner is in hospital)

We have researched for ages on what breed to get and visited loads of different breeders to get an idea of what we wanted.

We then decided to take a month out and really think about whether we definatly wanted a dog before we made the end decision to get one!

We went to visit a place a few weeks back and saw a Cocker pup that we could have come home with their and then but glad we didnt as obviously a puppy farm and i would have regretted rushing in! good job really as i broke my foot the day after so would have been no use at all trying to housetrain a puppy!

We are now 100% sure we can offer a pup a great home and cant wait to get him when hes ready!!

Think its hard when you see these adorable puppies at places to not just buy one but you have to use your head and not buy the first one you see just cos its cute as you could end up with a whole heap of issues! id personnally rather pay more and be sure i was getting a healthy pup from health checked parents and a good breeder than spend a couple of hundred less and maybe have to pay out more in vets fees in the long run.


----------



## Danielle P

MikeB said:


> I'm keen to make a decision on which pup to get and all the ones I've seen so far look adorable but I am concerned as to why some are so much cheaper than others.
> 
> For example, I can purchase a Beagle bitch which is £550, pedigree and KC registered and I know that the father cam from a very experienced reputable breeder.
> 
> Another one I can get for £400 states that they are pedigree but won't be KC registered. This concerns me, maybe I'm just sceptical but could they be hiding something, like the fact that they may not really be pedigree or even worse?
> 
> Anyone out their got any comments on why a breeder would decide not to KC register pedigree pups? And is this something I should be concerned about?
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


Hi Mike,

Non KC reg always concerns me. Im bound to offend someone here but in my mind that says to me that they are just 'hobby' or back yard breeders.

There could be a number of reasons but I would always buy KC reg.

I would definatey go to the best possible brreder you can regardless of price.

I think KC reg parents are more likely to be health tested than Non KC.
As I said, it could be people who just keep them as pets wanted to make a few quid without being too concerned about the health.


----------



## KelsiiWatts

I agree. I bought my puppy, Jasper, from a guy that lived on a farm that has been breeding his dog for awhile, now, to make some extra cash. When I got Jasper, though, he had worms, fleas, dandruff and had mud covered all over him. The guy even gave me him when Jasper was only 5 weeks old (Puppy's shouldn't be taken away from their litter mates until 8-10 weeks).

It was heartbreaking and I knew the guy meant no harm, but it seemed like he didn't bother to take care of the poor things at all. And since most Pet Shops sell Puppy's from Puppy Mills, I won't even consider buying a puppy from there, no matter how cute they are.


----------



## john doe

As per previous posts on this thread, always visit the breeder more than once, never commit to buying a puppy on a first visit regardless of how cute they are, lets face it all puppies look cute and if your buying because of that then you shouldn't be buying one in the first place. Puppies don't stay like that forever hence why so many end up in rescue centres as owners soon realise the cute pup is now grown up no longer so cute and requires a lot of attention. If your not happy with anything about the breeder, the mum or puppies don't buy one or if you cant resist at least have it vet checked on the previso you can return it if they are not healthy for a full refund. More than anything do your research on the breed your interested in to see if it will suit your style of living.


----------



## DelBoyBridges

I have recently bought a new puppy - 9 weeks old - a Golden Retriever - only to find that within 4 days of getting her home she has Parvo. She has been taken to the vets and has been on a drip since last Thursday - but has shown signs of recovering last two days and vets say we can take her home - any tips/advice? Should I reclaim money from person i bought her off? HELP!!!


----------



## jesshan

I would concentrate saving your puppies life but definately inform the breeder, I would be mortified to find out a puppy which I had bred was I'll however I don't sell a puppy which hasn't been fully vaccinated. I would imagine it was sold with insurance which should cover you for vet bills etc
I am so sorry you are going through all of this in the first place.


----------



## rocco33

> Should I reclaim money from person i bought her off? HELP!!!


Did you not get 4 weeks free insurance with the pup?


----------



## UChoudhari

Hi all, amazing thread!! helped me a lot...
a bit about me --- new to this.. been wanting to have a dog forever...
family has never had one but loads of friends have...and i absolutely love dogs! 

looking to get a LAB/ Golden Retriever PUP in a few months time as want to get holidays out of the way!

i work in london and travel about 45min each way. moving in with OH soon and getting a nice 1 bed with a big communal garden in a month;s time.


both of us will work full time. However, both of us can walk the pup in the morning, come during lunch time and spend plenty of time with him/her in the evenings. and ofcourse there are weekends!

ive been doing a lot of research as want to make sure that this is fair on the new member of my fairly new family!!
been reading that its OK to leave the dog alone for a few hours each time. 
I am certain that we will spend the first few days (10days -2weeks) with the pup training him as much as we can. After that, we will have to leave the pup home alone for 3-5 hours every day.

I would greatly appreciate feedback and comments. its July right now - thinking of getting the pup in December as it will be holiday time and downtime (allowing both of us to spend max time with the pup!)

thanks!!!
UD


----------



## Nicky10

3 hours should be fine if someone can come back after that to take the puppy out to the toilet and some play time. One thing with goldens is some lines have bad temperments but people on here can advise you on good breeders to look at. Good luck with finding your new family member


----------



## rocco33

Would also warn about getting a pup in December. Most good breeders avoid having litters at this time because of the problems associated with buying puppies for xmas and it not being the ideal time for a puppy to go to a new home. Whereas it's a byb and puppy farmers prime time for selling for the same reasons. Not saying there won't be any good, well bred puppies about, but they will be thin on the ground.

Both Goldens and Labradors will require hip and elbow scores and eye tests. Not sure what else Goldens require, but preferably Labs should have at least one parent pra clear too.


----------



## UChoudhari

thanks v much for your replies!

i have already got in touch with a "registered and accredited" breeder through the KC website.

i have heard about the Golden temperament problems and on reading more realised that most of those issues are due to bad training early on. I could be wrong!! 

re: the hip and eye tests, where can i read up on these? not even sure what a good score is!? 

re: the timing... can be flexible about that if thts the case..

once again - thanks peeps ... appreciate the advice

UD


----------



## Nicky10

Not sure what the hip score averages are for those breeds but basically both parents should be below the average. The eye tests should be clear. Any good breeder will have carried these out and be happy to give you the results of the parents. 

Most temperment problems can be fixed with training but you're better choosing dogs from lines that don't have the resource guarding issues to make it easier especially with your first dog.


----------



## rocco33

> re: the hip and eye tests, where can i read up on these? not even sure what a good score is!?


A member on here has a very good website regarding labrador health tests (also will apply to goldens re hips and elbows and eyes).
It also gives examples of the certificates the breeder should show you (don't take their word for it - often they say they are done but have mysteriously mislaid the certificates when you ask for them  )

Welcome to Labrador Health

lots of useful info on health tests that both parents should have.


----------



## rocco33

> i have heard about the Golden temperament problems and on reading more realised that most of those issues are due to bad training early on. I could be wrong!!


I can't comment on the golden temperament as not my breed, but I would say that temperament IS inherited. Obviously training and socialisation play it's part too, but it is important, irrespective of breed, that the temperament of the parents is second to none.


----------



## UChoudhari

Rocco33 - thanks v v much for the website re: Lab health!!! just what i was looking for.

Spoke to a breeder and at first, she wasnt happy about me getting a pup but convinced her tht i was making an educated decision and not getting a "christmas present" without thinkin through.  

Will keep in mind the temperament issues peeps! 
thanks again.

would welcome advice on raising a pup when working full time.... pls keep the good stuff coming!!

-UD


----------



## tonymybrick

Hi,

I can suggest some of the tips:

1. First of all look, whether the breed of the puppy you are thinking to buy can survive in the environment you live.

2. Do deep study on various varieties of dogs.

3. Look for which color of the puppy you want.

4. Do you have the sufficient time to take care of your puppy?

5. Look for the price of the puppies.

Thank You


----------



## SlingDash

This is an enormous thread, and I'm new, so apologies if this point has been raised already:

One thing many people say is that "the puppy chose me" - i.e. The puppy was boisterous and friendly, and was jumping all over them 'asking' them to buy him (/her) when they first went to meet him.

This may seem cute to us, but this is not the way to choose a puppy. Such behaviour is displayed by a dominant pup, and could very well spell trouble in later life - especially in the 'guarding' breeds of dog.

You should really choose a puppy who is calm, well socialised in the pack with his siblings (and with his human companions), and who is happy to be stroked and petted, and doesn't spend all his/her time shying away in a corner - which could also spell trouble in later life with a fearful dog.


----------



## UChoudhari

hey guys, thanks v much for all your suggestions before. 

i have finally decided and am about to get a golden retriever pup in a few weeks. me and my wife work full time but can come home from work during lunch to look after our pup.

We have spoken to a few breeders and after a grilling "interview", they were satisfied that we would make good parents for the golden pup.

I absolutely adore them!!

the reason for this post is that i would greatly appreciate advice as this is the first time we are getting a golden.
we live in a flat, with access to plenty of green spaces. we both love the outdoors and going on long walks.

i intend to take some puppy training classes in the first few weeks to get started. 
But any tips on how to prepare for the puppy would be very very helpful.

Thanks v much


----------



## WestYorkshireGuy

Excellent choice of breed!!!!!!

We pick up Bella today & I have to say Goldens are such fun, kind dogs. 

One thing I would say is use a crate. Our breeders swear by them now as have 4 Goldens & 3 were not crate trained & one was. The crate trained dog was much better!!!!!

Also remember you should only walk a puppy 5 mins for every month of age. So a 3 month old puppy should only be walked 15 minutes in total PER DAY.


----------



## cpatel

Hi

Can I suggest: Dog Star Daily

Especially: download the two free books

1) Before you get your puppy
2) After you get your puppy

Written by one of the worlds best person to write on the topic.

Have a great time with your puppy and enjoy every moment!

Chirag


----------



## Dogwalkingbyholly

Deffinately agreed, we followed all these points when buying out bichon puppy. We've now only got 3 weeks left until it comes home , Thanks Sally


----------



## latonia631

Great choice! Goldens are golden=) They are quite intelligent dog breeds too and are very helpful.


----------



## Georgina1

After loosing our dog recently we've decided to get a puppy.

We've been looking for a lab cross and we are going to see some 7 1/2 week old puppies tonight. Their pedigree mother accidentally bred with a lab cross springer spaniel. The mother is hip and eye scored and in good health apparently, but the father can't be viewed which is a little worrying.

Also the puppies have not been seen by the vet yet which is putting me off a lot. I am going to see them and have a think depending on the mother, the breeder and the puppies themselves.

We've had pedigree dogs before and our last dog was from the RSPCA. Unfortunately there are very few dogs in the local RSPCA and no puppies in the local rescues so we are going down this route.

I am keeping an open mind about tonight! The puppies are apparently ready for rehoming, how would rehoming usually go about at this stage, would you wait some time and go back for a second visit in the next few days?

Other than the health of the mother, her paperwork etc, the puppies health and the breeder is there anything else I should be wary of in this instance?


----------



## amyz

robert007 said:


> When you are ready buy a puppy visit the puppy more than once.
> Note the surroundings and be sure yours and puppy's previous circumstances are same. Puppies bred commercially and carelessly, so consider its behavior.
> 
> -------------
> robert
> Social media marketing


i am gtting another puppy.
we have at home a husky, we are getting either a Toy Poodle or a Chihuahua.

what do you think is best.

there is children but all 13+:eek6:


----------



## UChoudhari

Hi - thanks everybody for giving me v helpful advice ...dog star daily is v v useful for new and prospective dog owners!

We are going to see and select our puppy this coming sunday and are very very excited about it! Almost certain that we will select one.
We will get Mylo (yes.. name has been chosen! ) around 15th-18th December and want to be best prepared for him.

I am setting up a play pen in our apartment with a small cozy bed on one side and a litter box on the other side. He will have access to a water bowl.
I intend to feed him once in the morning, in the afternoon and in the evening to begin with..and come down to two meals a day later on.

I live in a flat (in a converted house) and have easy access to the spaces outside to take him out for toilet training and stretching his legs.

Once again, i would appreciate any feedback i can get:
- what are your thoughts about a play pen.
- i have read everywhere that a puppy shouldnt be taken outside till he is 12wks old. we get ours when he is 8wks old. does tht mean tht i cannot take him outside and let him loose in a garden that no other dogs use.
- what should we feed him?
- i have read tht all the food should be given through toys where he finds plays and finds food as tht will keep him busy (As opposed to giving him set meals). Any thoughts on this?

many thanks in advance!!

Udit


----------



## nikkijoy

I think giving food to your dog through a toy is very cruel. He/She will have to struggle for it and end up frustrated.

I know I will be if I had to work for my food


----------



## simplysardonic

nikkijoy said:


> I think giving food to your dog through a toy is very cruel. He/She will have to struggle for it and end up frustrated.
> 
> I know I will be if I had to work for my food


Afraid I have to disagree, I have watched my dog play for hours with his filled Kong, he is relaxing in his basket most of the time when it's filled & afterwards he likes to drop it on the floor & watch it bounce in different directions, it can also be a great distracton for a dog with separartion issues


----------



## Freya H

I need some similar advice. About 3 weeks ago I took my young son to see a Boston Terrier puppy. He fell in love with it. After asking all the relevant questions (similar to those advocated in this forum) and getting the appropriate positive answers we paid a deposit £150 on a full price of £1000 and waited for the puppy to be "ready" (26/11/10). Yesterday I came home to an e mail from the breeder to say there was a problem with the puppy's KC registration. The breeder owns both the sire and the mother dogs. However, the breeder who originally bred the sire is refusing to give her consent to the registration due to (i0 the puppies being advertised on the internet and (ii) one of the puppies being sold to someone in the far east. My breeder tells me that KC registration is irrelevant unless I intend to breed or show the dog. Currently I have no intention to do this, however I have never owned a pedigree puppy before and I may change my mind about this.
In summary, I need some advice on what to do. I do not want to disappoint my son but should I go ahead with this purchase without a KC certificate. And if I do, should I be paying the full price for the puppy or should I be looking for a discount and if so, what is reasonable (after all this dog without a KC certificate is not a pedigree? or is it? Help!!!!!!


----------



## rocco33

Personally, I would ask for your deposit back and look for a puppy from a good breeder.

There are several things that ring alarm bells with this breeder which makes them suspicious.

There are exceptions, but generally, someone using their own stud on their own bitches is just using the most convenient dog and the likelyhood of them being suitable is small. There are good breeders that use their own dogs, but other things about this breeder make me think that they are not one of them.

It sounds like her male dogs papers were endorsed 'not for registration' which is why she is relying on the breeder of her dog to give permission (or lift endorsements).

This smacks of bad planning as she should have approached the breeder BEFORE breeding and ask her to lift those endorsements. Just to explain, endorsements are put on by responsible breeders to prevent the puppies they sell as pets being bred from. Most will lift these endorsements (and only the breeder can do this) once the dog is mature, has been health tested and has matured into a dog that is of sufficient health and quality to breed from. 
Lifting of these endorsements should always be done before breeding, but this breeder hasn't done this. It is intended to prevent people breeding from unhealth tested/unhealthy/poor examples of the breed. The fact that she hasn't done this leads me to believe a) she doesn't know what she is doing, she is making short cuts and what other things has she not done properly when breeding this litter.

I would ask for your money back. I appreciate that your son has fallen in love with the puppy, it's natural, but I'm sure he will fall in love with another puppy too 

I don't know the going price for a boston terrier but £1000 is a lot of money to be giving a back yard breeder who is not breeding correctly and quite possibly from dogs that shouldn't be bred from. Not only are you taking a risk because there are things that aren't quite right here, I wouldn't to support or give my hard earned money to these sorts of breeders either.

I would ask for your money back, contact the breed club as they usually have a puppy register and can put you in touch with breeders that either have a litter or plan one in the near future. You may have a little wait, but it will be worth it.


----------



## Danielle P

Hi Freya,

I strongly agree with Rocco. I would definately ask for your money back, this does not sound like a responsible breeder at all and £1000 is an awful lot of money to give to a backyard breeder. 

Its not really important that a dog is KC registered but something doesnt sound quite right here and as you said you may change your mind and may want to show your dog in the future. 

From what youve said, I'd steer clear of this breeder and find a better one. Its sad for you son, just tell him shes sold them all and youll find another one elsewhere. 

Youre better off letting him down than supporting a backyard breeder. As Rocco said, as soon as he sees a new puppy he will foget about the old one. 

Buy a Dogs Today mamgazine, they have a list of breed clubs etc in there and theres a breed contact for each breed, they'll beable to give you a responsible breeders details. 

Good luck


----------



## momentofmadness

Paul Alex said:


> If for home find a snap-on truck and buy a all in one scanner tool. These can be used for almost every car and tell you everything you could need to fix anything.


What are you waffling??


----------



## Plabebob

momentofmadness said:


> What are you waffling??


It's spam.


----------



## Allieso

one of my friends likes dog so much and want to buy a puppy 
i will suggest him to this forum i believe he will be happy to here


----------



## Didescharlie

Our experience in buying our puppy seems to go against the advice of most people - yet we now have a wonderful addition to our family and I wouldn't swap her for the world.

I rang round a few sellers in our local area (Leicestershire) on the internet. I soon became aware of the many annoying scam merchants and enjoying trying to wind them up ("no, I'll pick him up ourselves - we're popping over to Ireland in a couple of weeks anyway") Many of the classifieds we found were sadly no longer available. Eventually we tracked down a pup that was just what we were looking for, a smooth, short-legged Jack Russell bitch - so we drove over to have a look at her.

She was the last one left from a litter of four. Mum and dad were there - hard working rabbiting dogs both - the family also had a bulldog and a couple of cats, not to mention kids of various ages from a toddler to a 10 year old.

I didn't receive any of the questions about how prepared I was to have a dog, or my previous dog experience. Neither did I get a diet sheet - the remainder of the puppy food she'd been eating was given to me. I guess this would, and perhaps should, put off many buyers who've read the advice on this and other websites.

However, my ears and eyes were open. I could sense that here was a family that didn't pamper their animals - these were working dogs. 

From the moment we had her she has been a peach - a loving trusting gorgeous animal with any other dogs, cats and children. She had no separation issues that I could see, and apart from the very first night when she howled for just a few minutes when we crated her for the first time, she has been fine. I always put this lovely temperament down to her rich homelife before we got her.

I wouldn't recommend buying a puppy the way we did over the good advice you'll see here, but I think it's worth pointing out that not all council estate / back street vendors should be tarred with the same brush, and if you keep a sensible head on, and look out for obvious signs of dodginess, you can get a lovely animal


----------



## shepherd mush

Nina said:


> Absolutely agree. The kennel club run no checks on breeders that I know of. Recommendation is the way to go. In my humble opinion of course
> I would also add, that for every puppy we purchase from a breeder, one will die as a result of over crowding at rescue centres. There are breed rescue centres all over the country, so no excuse. That said however, our puppy was purchased from a breeder. We waited for months for a young GSD, having our names down at various rescue centres, and none became available.


My two border collies came both from advertisements in the nottinghamshire / derbyshire ad mags . . . My Female was from a working sheep and cow farm, sired by the dog next door ; the old couple were lovely, provided me with a cup of tea and no certificates, no health checks, but a very healthy pup who i adore. My boy came from a home, was with mum and dad, again no certificate. i don't mind


----------



## shepherd mush

shepherd mush said:


> My two border collies came both from advertisements in the nottinghamshire / derbyshire ad mags . . . My Female was from a working sheep and cow farm, sired by the dog next door ; the old couple were lovely, provided me with a cup of tea and no certificates, no health checks, but a very healthy pup who i adore. My boy came from a home, was with mum and dad, again no certificate. i don't mind


I think my point is that KC reg is not an absolute must or any guarantee of a long lived dog with no health problems . . . Both of mine are full of life and have just the character i want in my dogs and one day i'm sure they will have beautiful healthy pups themselves. 
Several of my friends wonder why i want to wait till they are older, as they already want to home their pups, but for now my girl goes on holiday to my aunts when in season. I love my mutts, & they are ALL Collie . . .


----------



## ichliebe

oh .
thanks for your sharing..
I just want to buy one puggy.


----------



## shirleycheung

Very good thread. Thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## lovemypups

ok, so im new here and im looking for feedback. a friend of mine bought a dog from a woman in the midwest. she lives in NY. she found a breeder selling dogs on the internet, she quoted a price and that included "air fare" lol. so my question is this... who here has bought a dog off a classified ad? for example, here is a link <---- do you think this is safe? can you trust that these are legitimate breeders? I'm just curious to see what your opinions might be. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

ahh I see a little link drop there sneaky sneaky!  I personally would always be wary when buying from free ad sites - no matter the reputation of the breeder.


----------



## Didescharlie

Just google "puppy scam" to find out all you need to know about these sort of airfare ads.


----------



## Goldiepup

I agree good thread


----------



## obdaus

Hi Sally, I am agree with you we should really takes all those things that you have described while we are going to buy a puppy.


----------



## luvmydogs

shepherd mush said:


> I think my point is that KC reg is not an absolute must or any guarantee of a long lived dog with no health problems .


Totally agree. But *health testing* gives you a chance of breeding dogs with no genetic abnormalities and less likelihood of crippling diseases. (if the tests come back good)


----------



## [email protected]

Hi

I saw this post and couldn't agree more.

Did you know that half of all dogs bought or homed every year will be sold, given away, given back, abandoned, neglected, dumped in rescue centres or euthanised (killed) in less than 12 months? Don't add to the problem!

I've set up a website to help people choose the right dog the right way, for a lifetime of joy

I've got a great FREE Quick Start Guide which gives you some great tips in 16 easy, powerful and no-nonsense lessons. Plus I've got a super bonus guide to Non-Shedding Dogs for people with dog allergies. Or just if you'd like less dog hair in your home 

Most people never know any of this before they get a dog. I've put together the best free tips on the net. Just hop over to this link and sign up Get Your Free Guides! « How To Choose Your Dog, or just browse around How To Choose Your Dog and give me some comments!

All the best in your dog searches!

Bev


----------



## jameserickson80

Great post sally! I would definitely buy a puppy that I can afford all expenses and maintenance.


----------



## Tigerdoggy

I Agree with Sally. Also, make sure you don't buy from a "Puppy Mill Breeder"


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

oooh ! recomended by kc breeders who should not be !!! kc notified ? surely they remove them if complaints received ?

is there not a list of what is called a puppy mill as well ?


----------



## Danielle P

No, the KC do not remove breeders once complaints have been received. Up until very recently they had a very well known puppy farmer not only as KC registered but as an accreddited breeder!! There is no way for them to check on the breeders. 

They only removed him once he had been on national TV for puppy farming


----------



## AddisonAdley

Yes the qualities explained by the Sally are very much needed and one should be careful in buying a good puppy.


----------



## helenaldin

There's a show I heard about in America called "Dogs 101" that goes over each breed, what type of environment they like, if they're good with families, weird ailments, and health issues, etc.

I googled them on the internet and they've been a GREAT help!


----------



## pspets

Very helpful info, everyone thinking of getting a pup should read this.


----------



## vanessalane1

if you have decided on a Puppy then there are some fundamental things you must do and some places you should never buy from, and rules that you must adhere to whatever the breeder or seller tells you.

1. Never ever buy a Puppy from anywhere or anyone without being able to see at least one or preferably both the parents. There are places called Puppy Farms that are absolutely deplorable. The puppies from these farms generally have major problems throughout their lives. Mainly caused through poor breeding, bad sanitation, cheap food etc, and are generally taken from their mother and siblings far too early causing socialisation problems with people and other dogs.

2.Never buy a Puppy from a Pet Shop or any other similar outlet; other animals are OK but not Dogs. You could be supporting the horrific trade in puppy-farmed dogs. I have even seen pups being sold at car boot sales.


3.Never buy on impulse or because you feel sorry for a frightened and timid puppy.


----------



## rocco33

> Never ever buy a Puppy from anywhere or anyone without being able to see at least one or preferably both the parents


I completely agree that you need to see the dam, but if the breeder owns both dam and sire then beware. There are exceptions, but most good breeders will not tend to own the sire too. They will have looked for the most suitable and compatible sire for their bitch not used the most convenient one. You may well be able to visit the sire too though, although again, with a good breeder this could be many miles away. They won't just used a local sire because of the convenience but the best match for their bitch and they may well have had to travel many miles.


----------



## Alice Childress

vanessalane1 said:


> 2.Never buy a Puppy from a Pet Shop or any other similar outlet; *other animals are OK but not Dogs. *You could be supporting the horrific trade in puppy-farmed dogs. I have even seen pups being sold at car boot sales.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, it depends on the individuals ethics but personally buying other animals from a pet shop is not Ok either - I'm a bit confused as to why you would think it was?
> 
> In the same way if you buy a dog from one you are supporting puppy farming, as a general rule, all the animals sold in pet shops come from equally disgusting mass produced "farming" methods. Hamsters, mice, rats, rabbits, kittens, birds etc if "stocked" by pet shops will more than likely have come from the equivalent of a puppy farm.
> 
> Sorry to go off topic, but I would hate for someone to read the section of the above quote which I have highlighted in bold, and believe it were so.
Click to expand...


----------



## shazalhasa

rocco33 said:


> I completely agree that you need to see the dam, but *if the breeder owns both dam and sire then beware*. There are exceptions, but most good breeders will not tend to own the sire too. They will have looked for the most suitable and compatible sire for their bitch not used the most convenient one. You may well be able to visit the sire too though, although again, with a good breeder this could be many miles away. They won't just used a local sire because of the convenience but the best match for their bitch and they may well have had to travel many miles.


We own both parents to my litter of pups and there is nothing at all to beware of  We knew what we wanted to compliment our girl and it was sheer good fortune that he became available at 6 months of age.

Sometimes the use of an outside stud could be done with the wrong reasons such as using a stud based on his show success with no regards to his suitability to the bitch or using a stud just because someone else has.


----------



## rocco33

> We own both parents to my litter of pups and there is nothing at all to beware of


No need to get defensive  I said 'beware of' (perhaps I should have said be cautious of), but as I followed it by 'there are exceptions' I would have thought that was self explanatory.


----------



## shazalhasa

rocco33 said:


> No need to get defensive  I said 'beware of' (perhaps I should have said be cautious of), but as I followed it by 'there are exceptions' I would have thought that was self explanatory.


There are far too many people who will take things too literally and the first sentence would be all they need to put them off someone who owns both parents. Following it up with "exceptions" and "most good breeders" doesn't really make that much of a difference to sway anything away from the first sentence, it pretty much backs it up if anything.


----------



## rocco33

> There are far too many people who will take things too literally and the first sentence would be all they need to put them off someone who owns both parents. Following it up with "exceptions" and "most good breeders" doesn't really make that much of a difference to sway anything away from the first sentence, it pretty much backs it up if anything.


How does the word 'exceptions' back it up? It means that there are a few that don't. 
Besides most people won't be going to responsible breeders. The majority of pups being born don't come from responsible breeders. To say that you should preferably see both parents is completely misleading as most good breeders DON'T have both dam and stud.


----------



## Clair Cass

Hi

The only advice I can give you is to make sure you do your research on the breed of dog you are looking to buy because dogs have a long life span and will be part of your life hopefully for a very long time. I would also recommend a book called "The Perfect Puppy" by Gwen Bailey.....this is an excellent read and will give you a great start with your puppy. All the Best.


----------



## edidasa

i heard that it's very difficult (if not a luck shoot) to assess a puppy - until 4 months old can a person really see what the dog may be like....

a lot goes down to environmental factors and what the owner does with the dog.


----------



## dharris

Great advice. Also, You need to know the warning signs to look for when you are buying a puppy. You need to know the questions to ask to in order to expose the unscrupulous breeders.


----------



## viziteu

hi there
what if i've seen ur advice to late?
me and my fiancee bought a dog already, like u said, felt sorry for it. a cross between a german shepard and a boxer, thats what we know.
what can we do, cause we really want to keep the dog.
we took it without to be registered(if its posible), without any vaccin or anything. maya is 7 weeks(i think)
and to be honest, we were looking for a dog for a while now, and we bought maya 2 hours ago. tomorow we are going to the vet. i'm gonna ask some questyons cause we were aiming for a registered dog, healthy and with vaccins, but ...i dont know...there are some moments when u want to do a good thing. i agree we encourage the sellers like that, but maya needed a family. we werent born in uk, so we really dont know were to start. i thought the vet is the best thing.
can be registered?
has to be registered to travel with her abroad? 
do we need her registered to go to a vet?

WE REALLY NEED HELP

best regards


----------



## Boucher

If you want to have inside home puppy then Maltese is best breed for inside home.Its cute,gentle in behavior and acts childish.


----------



## astara

hi all 
would like to say that this thread has been really useful and helpful to read. as myself and my husband are looking into getting a labrodour puppy. here the thing We have got the most wonderful dog she is now 5 yrs old and is a yorkshire terrier bitch we have had her since she was a pup and is an absoute treasure at the time we got her we lived in a 2 bedroom flat with our baby son we thought long and hard about it before getting her and it was definatly the right discision she was a treasure to train but we noticed that she really loved playing and being with other dogs and wen she wasn't around them shes abit subdued anyway cut along story short our place just wasn't big enough for another dog so we decided to wait til we got a bigger place we now got a big house with a huge wonderful field just minutes away we researched the breed and my parents had labs wen i was younger so we have the space the time and knowledge the only problem me and my husband can't quite agree on a puppy or a rescue lab there are pros and cons for both and i we are looking into adoption to make the best posible discision for our family :001_smile:


----------



## ko2011

Mainly what you said. I would add besides the obvious of researching the breed you are interested in, do as much research into the breeder. There is ton of info easily available on the web to find out what exact health testing should be done, what the breed standards are & all the rest usually on that breed club site. Asking a question or two on here doesn't count as real research. Buying from your neighbor, family, friends of friend, etc are not who you buy from unless they are actual responsible breeder.


----------



## HannahPuppylover

Wait a minut you shouldent agree whith you should use your own advice because 1 she could have said something wrong about buying a pet 2 you shouldent take her advice because getting advise from someone isen't always a good way to get info insted you should get it from a vet a pet store owner or someone who works at a pets staore any way just saying


----------



## Devil-Dogz

HannahPuppylover said:


> Wait a minut you shouldent agree whith you should use your own advice because 1 she could have said something wrong about buying a pet 2 you shouldent take her advice because getting advise from someone isen't always a good way to get info insted you should get it from a vet a pet store owner or someone who works at a pets staore any way just saying


Ok well I cant make much sense of your post, so first do excuse me!
second, responsible owners, and breeders alike will be aware on the ethical ways of producing and buying puppies, thirdly what the heck do them working in pet stores know? not a great deal..You dont need to own, or even know about dogs/puppies to work in a pet store, and that includes stores that sell puppies..(most dont even know the breeders their bringing in from, let alone the parents and conditions their raised in!) I think before you 'just say' you should take some time your self to;
1 - learn how to spell.
2 - get a wee bit of common sense.
3 - research ethical ways of buying puppies & knowing when decent advice is being given before telling people to not agree.

Have a nice evening, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Posting quickly before I go off to bed, as I have exciting drawings of bridges to finish off tomorrow 



astara said:


> hi all
> would like to say that this thread has been really useful and helpful to read. as myself and my husband are looking into getting a labrodour puppy. here the thing We have got the most wonderful dog she is now 5 yrs old and is a yorkshire terrier bitch we have had her since she was a pup and is an absoute treasure at the time we got her we lived in a 2 bedroom flat with our baby son we thought long and hard about it before getting her and it was definatly the right discision she was a treasure to train but we noticed that she really loved playing and being with other dogs and wen she wasn't around them shes abit subdued anyway cut along story short our place just wasn't big enough for another dog so we decided to wait til we got a bigger place we now got a big house with a huge wonderful field just minutes away we researched the breed and my parents had labs wen i was younger so we have the space the time and knowledge the only problem me and my husband can't quite agree on a puppy or a rescue lab there are pros and cons for both and i we are looking into adoption to make the best posible discision for our family :001_smile:


Please, pm me, or email me at [email protected], and I will help you find a lab pup, always happy to help people avoid byb's and puppy farmers 



viziteu said:


> hi there
> what if i've seen ur advice to late?
> me and my fiancee bought a dog already, like u said, felt sorry for it. a cross between a german shepard and a boxer, thats what we know.
> what can we do, cause we really want to keep the dog.
> we took it without to be registered(if its posible), without any vaccin or anything. maya is 7 weeks(i think)
> and to be honest, we were looking for a dog for a while now, and we bought maya 2 hours ago. tomorow we are going to the vet. i'm gonna ask some questyons cause we were aiming for a registered dog, healthy and with vaccins, but ...i dont know...there are some moments when u want to do a good thing. i agree we encourage the sellers like that, but maya needed a family. we werent born in uk, so we really dont know were to start. i thought the vet is the best thing.
> can be registered?
> has to be registered to travel with her abroad?
> do we need her registered to go to a vet?
> 
> WE REALLY NEED HELP
> 
> best regards


Ok, this isn't meant to be harsh, but it may come across as that so I apologise for that in advance. How long would you take to buy a car? Would you have bought one with the same amount of knowledge that you bought your pup, would you have bought a household appliance such as a fridge, freezer or washing machine, on a whim? So why a living, breathing creature?

Lecture over  did the breeder health test, if not, please contact them and tell them there are certain healh tests for the breeds, that should have been in place, and should anything ever go wrong with your pup, you will be sure to sue the pants off them. That's not that (I hope) anything will go wrong with your pup, but may hopefully make the lowlife scumbag who bred your pup think twice about doing it again.

I say lowlife scumbag with some degree of satisfaction, and you may think that's a bit harsh, but, when you look at the stats, more than one dog is pts every hour in the UK, and the vast majority of those are dogs lost in the system, or bred by those who really haven't a clue in other words.

To answer your other questions, a dog does not need to be pedigree to travel abroad, I would however, think long and hard about this, the UK has been (until recently) fairly parasite free, but because of the relaxation in rules, we're seeing an increasing number of cases relating to parasite infestati8ons more common in europe than here.

Hope that's answered some of your questions


----------



## LolaBoo

Devil-Dogz said:


> Ok well I cant make much sense of your post, so first do excuse me!
> second, responsible owners, and breeders alike will be aware on the ethical ways of producing and buying puppies, thirdly what the heck do them working in pet stores know? not a great deal..You dont need to own, or even know about dogs/puppies to work in a pet store, and that includes stores that sell puppies..(most dont even know the breeders their bringing in from, let alone the parents and conditions their raised in!) I think before you 'just say' you should take some time your self to;
> 1 - learn how to spell.
> 2 - get a wee bit of common sense.
> 3 - research ethical ways of buying puppies & knowing when decent advice is being given before telling people to not agree.
> 
> Have a nice evening, and welcome to the forum!


 Glad you said it coz i was sat here reading and then re reading and wondering what the OP said


----------



## Dazadal

I have a litter due in early August and I am a breed club member, KC accredited breeder and I follow not only the guidelines from the KC but also the code of ethics of our breed clubs. There are certainly Dalmatian puppy farmers out there who are KC accredited breeders I could name half a dozen!

I always have an open house and some of my puppy owners have met us and our dogs already and my bitch is only 5 weeks pregnant. I give my owners lots of information about the breed and where to look for more. I explain deposits, hearing testing and endorsements (I always endorse all my dogs pedigrees). 

The Open house not only gives puppy owners a chance to meet us and the dogs but gives us a good picture about them what sort of people they are and how they will be with my puppy! Beware of people who don't want puppy owners around, for us we have made new friends of our puppy owners.

Puppy owners should ask lots of questions and any good breeder should be happy to answer them.


----------



## cazypetfood

We breed once a year Straight Back German Shepherds, they are all KC registered!

Before buying a puppy wither from us or someone else, pelase make sure you research the dog, all it's habbits both good and bad, take your time to visit a lot of different breeders to see the differences. DONT impulse buy.


----------



## carltinmar

Our family have 6 dogs and I am so proud to say that all our dogs have been treated not just as an "animal" but like a brother or sister. I agree that before you decide to have some puppy or any other animal for that matter, always think that its RESPONSIBILITY you are taking in. They are not just to show off but they are there to be cared for that's the meaning of PETS.


----------



## PatrickCampbell

First I thank for this informative thread. The process of choosing a pet is very important. Basically, it depends on ones preferences, but there are some important things that should be kept in mind. One should always choose an animal of good breed. Secondly, the pet should be healthy because a healthy young pet shows good fast growth.


----------



## smokey11

If it is your first time raising a dog, it may not be best to choose the puppy that comes over to you first (although it may seem it is fate that he came over) because they tend to be the most dominate puppy of the litter.


----------



## Toasty

Hi,
My advice as a registered veterinary nurse would be ;

1. Decide what sort of dog meets your needs and that you can meet the needs of..ie small, large, active, short strolls or long hikes. Consider home environment, amount of free time, other pets, children and level of experience..for example I wouldn't recommend certain breeds , such as border collies, to inexperienced owners.

2. Consider rescue options also - huge numbers of adult, young dogs and pups end up in rehoming centres through no fault of their own and can make fabulous pets. DogsTrust in particular are good at matching you up with suitable dogs. If you are very keen on a specific breed but would consider rescue take a look at the kennel club breed rescue list - this lists people who foster specific breeds of dog all over the UK that need new homes.

3. If you decide to go with buying a new puppy then look for a reputable breeder.
Avoid Trade It, Free Ads, Loot etc as they frequently are an advertising ground for unreputable breeders.
Take a look at the KC breeders list and ask at the local vets too. 
Research the breed you want throughly - nearly all pedigree dogs have some conditions their breed are prone to, so it is useful to know these so you can ask informed questions.
Be cautious of large scale breeders as this may be a sign that things are not as they should be - reputable breeders care about their dogs and will not over breed or have huge operations - this sort of thing could be a sign of poor practice or puppy farming activities. 
A good breeder will be equally nosey about you as you are about them - a good breeder wants to know their pups are going to an appropriate home - so if they ask you questions this is a good sign. 
Avoid puppy warehouses such as dogs4us..you have no idea where the pup has come from , you encourage the perpetuation of these miserable businesses by buying from them and it becomes a never ending cycle.

4. When you visit the breeder ask to see both parents where possible - always at least see the mum, the other pups and get info on the dad.
Ask about any breed specific problems - so for example the breed may be prone to hip problems and a good breeder should be able to tell you the hip score/medical history of the parents. 
Parents that are friendly and well socialised are a good sign.
Pups (depending on age) should be active and playful. 
A good breeder should provide you with information on worming so far, advise you what food a pup has been being fed and advise you on vaccinations etc.
Some especially good breeders do home checks and some also provide a puppy starter info leaflet advising you on when to worm, what vaccinations to have and when and how to settle you puppy in and what food to feed etc.,...these sorts of breeders are my absolute faves and go a little way to making up for the large numbers of dire ones I encounter in practice. 

Sadly lots of people buy pups from the wrong people and suffer the consequences of a pup that is ill or fails to thrive..this happens most often because people naturally feel sorry for the puppy and the state it is in and buy it to get away from these circumstances..this is perfectly understandable but it's a huge problem as this means it continues to feed dubious breeders activities as they continue to trade on the back of sympathy and make money in the process  

A good breeder is worth their weight in gold and will make a the transition of getting a new pup a huge pleasure...and don't ever completely rule out rescue..it's always worth a look XX


----------



## waller540

I think people should also spend time with a dog (ie look after a friends or family members whilst their on holiday) for at least a week before they decide to get a puppy. That is of course if you've never owned a Dog before. It can give you a more realistic idea of whats involved in being an owner. :confused1:


----------



## puppylove1984

PLEASE PLEASE NO ONE BUY A PUPPY FROM 89 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx. THIS IS A VERY DODGY MAN AND OUR PUPPY HAD DISTEMPER AND HAD TO BE PUT DOWN LESS THAN A WEEK AFTER WE BOUGHT HIM.

So wish I had read all these threads before I bought my puppy. This has affected my whole family so much emotionally and financially.


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

Toasty said:


> Hi,
> My advice as a registered veterinary nurse would be ;
> 
> 1. Decide what sort of dog meets your needs and that you can meet the needs of..ie small, large, active, short strolls or long hikes. Consider home environment, amount of free time, other pets, children and level of experience..for example I wouldn't recommend certain breeds , such as border collies, to inexperienced owners.
> 
> 2. Consider rescue options also - huge numbers of adult, young dogs and pups end up in rehoming centres through no fault of their own and can make fabulous pets. DogsTrust in particular are good at matching you up with suitable dogs. If you are very keen on a specific breed but would consider rescue take a look at the kennel club breed rescue list - this lists people who foster specific breeds of dog all over the UK that need new homes.
> 
> 3. If you decide to go with buying a new puppy then look for a reputable breeder.
> Avoid Trade It, Free Ads, Loot etc as they frequently are an advertising ground for unreputable breeders.
> Take a look at the KC breeders list and ask at the local vets too.
> Research the breed you want throughly - nearly all pedigree dogs have some conditions their breed are prone to, so it is useful to know these so you can ask informed questions.
> Be cautious of large scale breeders as this may be a sign that things are not as they should be - reputable breeders care about their dogs and will not over breed or have huge operations - this sort of thing could be a sign of poor practice or puppy farming activities.
> A good breeder will be equally nosey about you as you are about them - a good breeder wants to know their pups are going to an appropriate home - so if they ask you questions this is a good sign.
> Avoid puppy warehouses such as dogs4us..you have no idea where the pup has come from , you encourage the perpetuation of these miserable businesses by buying from them and it becomes a never ending cycle.
> 
> 4. When you visit the breeder ask to see both parents where possible - always at least see the mum, the other pups and get info on the dad.
> Ask about any breed specific problems - so for example the breed may be prone to hip problems and a good breeder should be able to tell you the hip score/medical history of the parents.
> Parents that are friendly and well socialised are a good sign.
> Pups (depending on age) should be active and playful.
> *A good breeder should provide you with information on worming so far, advise you what food a pup has been being fed and advise you on vaccinations etc*.
> Some especially good breeders do home checks and some also provide a puppy starter info leaflet advising you on when to worm, what vaccinations to have and when and how to settle you puppy in and what food to feed etc.,...these sorts of breeders are my absolute faves and go a little way to making up for the large numbers of dire ones I encounter in practice.
> 
> Sadly lots of people buy pups from the wrong people and suffer the consequences of a pup that is ill or fails to thrive..this happens most often because people naturally feel sorry for the puppy and the state it is in and buy it to get away from these circumstances..this is perfectly understandable but it's a huge problem as this means it continues to feed dubious breeders activities as they continue to trade on the back of sympathy and make money in the process
> 
> A good breeder is worth their weight in gold and will make a the transition of getting a new pup a huge pleasure...and don't ever completely rule out rescue..it's always worth a look XX


A good breeder should provide you with information on worming so far, advise you what food a pup has been being fed and advise you on vaccinations etc

well this i could not agree more with in particular

i am fuming while my dogs are ill with kennel cough strain bortella/bordetella right now....the breeder never provided any information about vacinations other than the provided by vets pamphlet which had not dates suggested in it for the illnesses listed not matched to any possible vaccinations...and this is called a HEALTH RECORD BOOKLET !

one buys cars with service calendar recommendations...but dogs ? no such luck hey...

sale of goods acts regulations are needed in my opinion

i asked...and asked....and said the booklet was not helpful...and got arrogant answers saying i just did not understand the symbols of the vaccinations ! when vets vaccinated...they just put stickers of the manufacturers in the booklet with no name of the illness it vaccinated against !

i am furious...my vet said he did not offer the vacination missing as i did not ask for it !

so who and how is i supposed to find out ?

bad service...poor practices...are the norm in france where this all happend

i am busy writing and looking who to complain to about all this as my 2 dogs are chocking for a week now ...


----------



## siobhan mullen

sallyanne said:


> There are many things to consider when buying a puppy.
> 
> What Breed,your lifestyle,what gender,size,and most importantly what health issues are found within your chosen breed.
> 
> Buying a puppy should be a careful,thoughtful decision and all members of the family should agree.
> 
> It helps to visit Dog Shows/Events and talk to Breeders with years of experience and a wealth of knowlege of your chosen breed.
> 
> So where do you find a Breeder?
> A good starting point is the breed clubs,they usually know of good reptuable ethical breeders.The kennel club has a list of breed clubs.A link to the KC The Kennel Club
> 
> It is very important to know where your puppy comes from,there are lots of Disreputable and Commercial Breeders out there who will only be too happy to take your cash and sell you a sickly non health tested puppy.Do Not buy a puppy because you feel sorry for it,this only encourages this sort of person to keep breeding.
> 
> You should always see the puppies with there Dam (Mother), the Sire (father) may not be available to be viewed as he may be owned by someone other than the Breeders.The Breeder will usually only be too happy to give you the contact details and show photos of the sire.
> Check that the Dam appears healthy,has a good temperament and the puppies appear healthy.
> 
> Ask to see all the relavent paperwork, Pedigree,KC Registration Documents and proof of Health Testing required for your chosen breed.The Kennel Club is the only offical registration body,if puppies are registered with any other Registration Company or not registered at all ask the Breeder why.These Breeders are best avoided as their main objective of Breeding such a litter will usually be for fiancial gain,rather than improving on a breed or retaining a puppy for showing.
> 
> Be prepared for the Breeder to ask you lots of questions,they do this because they want the best possible homes for there puppies,they will also welcome any questions you have.They will provide you with Diet,Worming,Excercise & Socialisation advice along with full support when you take your puppy home.The recommended age in which puppies should go to their new homes is 8 weeks of age,be wary of Breeders who want you to collect your puppy earlier than this.
> Be wary of Breeders who try and convince you that because of the colour of the puppy it is worth more money because it's "rare".If the colour is recognised by the KC it is not unusual or rare.
> 
> If you have any suspicions or doubts about a Litter or Breeder,contact your nearest Breed Club and check the Breeder out with them, or Walk Away.


hi there would be grateful in any help in finding a british bulldog puppie for sale any advice would be appreciated,i seem to be getting lost in ALL THE DIFFERENT TYPE OF BREEDS ,also what line they come from


----------



## rosamari

I also recommend to check the breeder attitude for example a ethic one will ask you where do you life, and your activities to see is you match with the dog, if the dog is not right for you, he or she should not sell it


----------



## Dogs4Evar

This is some truly brilliant information. If it's your first time buying a puppy, please, please, please use this as a guide. 

You won't find a higher quality piece of information regarding buying a puppy than this thread, right here.


----------



## Cas87

Don't be surprised if the breeder of the dog/puppy requires a home check.. it's becoming more common now (Although not always) And is definitely a good thing


----------



## bellasy

This is really a good advice for everyone. Getting a puppy is really not a joke. We should also treat them nicely. We have to feed them, pamper them and play with them. Just like us humans!


----------



## duqropl

Very nice information about the pet. I was looking to buy a pet and after reading this post, I will be concentrate on the points that you have mentioned. Thanks a lots for posting this.


----------



## Phoenixeternia

A great post. I found the information very helpful as well as the other comments. 
I'm hoping to get a dog in the near future, a husky in fact but I don't feel I have enough space for a dog of that breed where I live so I'm waiting until we move and my son is a little older so he can be responsible with the dog (young children tend to pull tails and fur hes only 2yrs) and I can devote more time to the dog.
but basically I hadn't even thought about the things raised in the post and this will really help me with choosing a breeder and what sort of things to ask.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Following much mooching on the free ads i feel compelled to say -

*DO NOT BUY A PUPPY AT THE SAME TIME AS OR JUST BEFORE THE ARRIVAL OF A NEW BABY !!!!!!!!*

Unless you have had both before and TRULY understand the work involved in having both at the same time 

Keep on seeing this as a reason for very young puppies being rehomed 
ut: .


----------



## fogy

Good advice
I'm looking into buying a Newfy and found talking to the newfoundland stall at crufts very helpful. I also search for uk newfy forums and email people all my questions. Its so important to do your research before because that cute lil ball of fluff doesnt stay little for long!


----------



## magicmike

Good information here especially for newbies. I'm sure a lot people thinking of getting their first puppy can benefit from this.


----------



## Alfshuman

I saw this posted on Facebook today and it is such a shocking image I decided to add it to this forum. It refers to dogs bought from shops as having come from puppy mills (puppy farms in the UK). This could apply equally to dogs bought from other sources too - internet adverts, ads in newspapers etc.

BUYER BEWARE! DO YOUR RESEARCH BEFORE BUYING ANY DOG IF YOU DON'T WANT TO PERPETUATE THIS TERRIBLE TRADE AND REGRET YOUR CHOICE AT LEISURE WHEN YOU FIND YOUR DOG HAS UNEXPECTED HEALTH PROBLEMS.


----------



## william04

Hey, why not see which pups are available in your local sanctuary? Not only are you helping make an unwanted dog's life happy - they will have had a full checkup by a vet, and will be neutered and vaccinated as a matter of course too (which is cheaper). Also, consider getting a medium or smaller dog, especially a crossed or mixed breed - they seem to live longer and have fewer health problems than larger and/or thoroughbred dogs. : )


----------



## Alfshuman

william04 said:


> Hey, why not see which pups are available in your local sanctuary? Not only are you helping make an unwanted dog's life happy - they will have had a full checkup by a vet, and will be neutered and vaccinated as a matter of course too (which is cheaper). Also, consider getting a medium or smaller dog, especially a crossed or mixed breed - they seem to live longer and have fewer health problems than larger and/or thoroughbred dogs. : )


Two sides to the coin:

Great to give a home to an unwanted dog (BIG tick)
Won't suffer from SOME genetic conditions common in purebred (tick)
MAY live longer than some pedigrees (tick)
Many have the loveliest temperaments ever (tick)

Don't have a clue what behaviourial problems you are getting as a result of past bad treatment and/or breeding (cross)
Can still suffer from some genetic conditions (cross)
Don't have records of life expectancy you might get with a pedigree (cross)
It's one way that the puppy mills get rid of their unwanted 'used' bitches, so You are making it easier for them to operate (cross)


----------



## bugsalot

i totally agree with sally


----------



## Beckybop

Great thread, certainly some good advice!


----------



## russelgrane

sallyanne said:


> There are many things to consider when buying a puppy.
> 
> What Breed,your lifestyle,what gender,size,and most importantly what health issues are found within your chosen breed.
> 
> Buying a puppy should be a careful,thoughtful decision and all members of the family should agree.
> 
> It helps to visit Dog Shows/Events and talk to Breeders with years of experience and a wealth of knowlege of your chosen breed.
> 
> So where do you find a Breeder?
> A good starting point is the breed clubs,they usually know of good reptuable ethical breeders.The kennel club has a list of breed clubs.A link to the KC The Kennel Club
> 
> It is very important to know where your puppy comes from,there are lots of Disreputable and Commercial Breeders out there who will only be too happy to take your cash and sell you a sickly non health tested puppy.Do Not buy a puppy because you feel sorry for it,this only encourages this sort of person to keep breeding.
> 
> You should always see the puppies with there Dam (Mother), the Sire (father) may not be available to be viewed as he may be owned by someone other than the Breeders.The Breeder will usually only be too happy to give you the contact details and show photos of the sire.
> Check that the Dam appears healthy,has a good temperament and the puppies appear healthy.
> 
> Ask to see all the relavent paperwork, Pedigree,KC Registration Documents and proof of Health Testing required for your chosen breed.The Kennel Club is the only offical registration body,if puppies are registered with any other Registration Company or not registered at all ask the Breeder why.These Breeders are best avoided as their main objective of Breeding such a litter will usually be for fiancial gain,rather than improving on a breed or retaining a puppy for showing.
> 
> Be prepared for the Breeder to ask you lots of questions,they do this because they want the best possible homes for there puppies,they will also welcome any questions you have.They will provide you with Diet,Worming,Excercise & Socialisation advice along with full support when you take your puppy home.The recommended age in which puppies should go to their new homes is 8 weeks of age,be wary of Breeders who want you to collect your puppy earlier than this.
> Be wary of Breeders who try and convince you that because of the colour of the puppy it is worth more money because it's "rare".If the colour is recognised by the KC it is not unusual or rare.
> 
> If you have any suspicions or doubts about a Litter or Breeder,contact your nearest Breed Club and check the Breeder out with them, or Walk Away.


People should first take the health test of the puppy which they gonna to buy. The Sire and Dam of the litter are tested before the mating takes place and are only used if the results are acceptable.


----------



## pollydog

Alfshuman said:


> Two sides to the coin:
> 
> Great to give a home to an unwanted dog (BIG tick)
> Won't suffer from SOME genetic conditions common in purebred (tick)
> MAY live longer than some pedigrees (tick)
> Many have the loveliest temperaments ever (tick)
> 
> Don't have a clue what behaviourial problems you are getting as a result of past bad treatment and/or breeding (cross)
> Can still suffer from some genetic conditions (cross)
> Don't have records of life expectancy you might get with a pedigree (cross)
> It's one way that the puppy mills get rid of their unwanted 'used' bitches, so You are making it easier for them to operate (cross)


Actually reputable rescues will have done a behavioural assessment and will match the dog to the family. They will also have vet checked all animals and you'll get a full vet history, so you know what you're getting and the likely treatment costs. Some rescues will even help with the cost of long term treatment to help animals find new homes. You also won't have the cost of neutering, vaccination and microchipping either as all this will have been done for you. all in all a far better and safer option than buying a puppy. To find a reputable rescue visit the ADCH (association of dogs and cats homes).


----------



## Goblin

Do you love your dog as much as £16,000? is an interesting read. £16,000 pounds only as an average and ballpark figure.


----------



## Shiningstone

I would agree with you since my brother bought a puppy for a high price and the puppy didnt survive for more than six months, He had a digestion problem. Health is an important factor which needs attention of dog lovers.


----------



## pawsforthought58

Great advice Sallyanne

I'm on the verge of buying a dog and it's very scary! Not sure who you can trust these days unfortunately, as some bad breeders are KC reg. It is indeed a minefield and if you've never had a dog before it can be a very daunting time.

Wish me luck to find a happy healthy dog who will be by my side for many years to come.


----------



## william04

pawsforthought58 said:


> Great advice Sallyanne
> 
> I'm on the verge of buying a dog and it's very scary! Not sure who you can trust these days unfortunately, as some bad breeders are KC reg. It is indeed a minefield and if you've never had a dog before it can be a very daunting time.
> 
> Wish me luck to find a happy healthy dog who will be by my side for many years to come.


Wish you best of luck:thumbup:


----------



## porchpotty

I really agree!


----------



## Smauler

Nina said:


> We still have every intention of rescuing a GSD, but have our names down for a dog who is cat friendly. Hence the long wait.


You are looking for a known cat friendly rescue GSD? Seriously?


----------



## hawksport

Smauler said:


> You are looking for a known cat friendly rescue GSD? Seriously?


Why wouldn't they be serious


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Smauler said:


> You are looking for a known cat friendly rescue GSD? Seriously?


Not all rescues are "problem" dogs, many have been given up for genuine reasons like a change in owners circumstances, and therefor are just regular family dogs used to things like kids and cats, and could well have been brought up with cats.
Not only that, all reputable rescues put the dogs through a stringent assessment, to see how they respond to things like other dogs, kids, and cats as well, so its very likely that you can find a cat friendly dog in rescue.

So Seriously!!


----------



## auxonian

Nice bit of seo you slipped in there. Hope you find a puppy that isn't sick next time!


----------



## bluesupero

Hi There
What a lot of good advice.
I waited for many years to get my puppy (she will come home to us in 5 weeks) Because I wanted to be able to dedicate my time to her. I did all my research and always knew I wanted to have a border collie, my friend has always had them, so I knew the work involved.
It took me a long time to find an available litter and had my name on many a list,
BUT my patience payed off, and the breeder I am getting her from is amazing, everything you want your puppy to come from and ticked EVERY box, she answers all my silly and not so silly questions, we can visit anytime, she is totally hands on and her dogs are happy and beautifully cared for and loved, it is so obvious.
What shocked me in my search, was the ammount of people giving their dogs and pups up, cos of a house move, new baby or no time, Surely a dog is for life, excuse the age old saying, and thats why it took us a long time to make the commitment, we had to be sure the cicumstances were right. I stay away once a week to help my sis out with her family, And made a point of saying I can only carry on if the dog can come too, luckily she has no prob with that.
But some of those ad's sure upset me,some of those dogs were treated like unwanted items ;(
Anyway, looks like I am going to enjoy this forum,
lots of interesting things on here,
Lolly


----------



## simplysardonic

Smauler said:


> You are looking for a *known cat friendly rescue GSD*? Seriously?


Plenty of cat friendly rescue GSDs out there, I have had a total of 3 so far & would always choose a rescue GSD


----------



## BunnyGirlz

I lost my cute puppy last month because of an accident, therefore I hope to buy a new one. I think it is better to follow your tips to buy a puppy.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Cas87 said:


> Don't be surprised if the breeder of the dog/puppy requires a home check.. it's becoming more common now (Although not always) And is definitely a good thing


Just to say, Dexter's breeder is doing a home check but disguising it.

She never used the words "home check" or visit.

She just said she'd bring the puppy with the paperwork to our house.

Pretty obvious what's happening though.

That's a BIG tick for me. Of course, this alone isn't reason. I went to he house first, which you should always do.


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

raindog said:


> I agree with everything Sally has said, with only one slight caveat. Since we started our breed rescue organisation 17 months ago, we have come across several totally unethical "breeders" within our breed, who are both breed club members and members of the KC Accredited Breeder Scheme. So - even with breeders who are breed club members and KC Accredited Breeders, you still have to be extremely careful as membership of these schemes is no guarantee that the breeders will be ethical and their pups high quality.
> The sad fact is that bad breeders outnumber good ones by a significant margin and that buying a puppy - especially for the first time - is a minefield.


in agreement....i do think the KC like other KCs do checks to award breeders approval on their list...but we all know of cases of some breeders on recommended also BREED CLUB LISTS that are verbally said even by those club members to be unsuitable....getting them OFF the recommended lists is difficult once on them as i understand it...legal accusations actions taken even failed in one instance i am thinking of....and i am cynical i admit in thinking MONEY TALKS so big breeders get away with it easier than small breeders or one offs to get banned due to being big fund providers to the breed clubs...

i dont agree with the criticism levelled at the refuges rescues for not doing more to give advice on settling dogs in other than LET THE DOGS SORT IT OUT between them....MONEY dictates how much effort and help rescues can provide, and i suggest far less possible than for private making money sellers of dogs...and...having myself received that advice from a rescue DESPERATE to avoid taking in a HUSKEY i met just arriving to be put in rescue one day...my dog was not liking the other dog as i got her out of the car to meet...i didnt take the huskey therefore due to my dog being anti when the rescue was saying GIVE IT A FEW DAYS and i cant say it might not have worked...i just didnt take the dog...I also didnt take a raving foaming at mouth aggressive in a cell alone alsation ex guard dog of private person who abandoned it in rescue due to not being able to leave it anywhere when on holiday i add...the rescue did NOT suggest i did in that case...it needed a very careful owner...so i have no criticism of rescues in this respect who do a soul destroying job for little money and help save some dogs lives if not all

BUY NOT FROM A BIG NUMBER OF DOGS BREEDER BUT SMALL FAMILLY PET BREEDER WITH FEW DOGS is my advice too ! i fail to understand how anyone with 20 AND MORE DOGS can give enough attention to their dogs for socialisation love of the dogs in cages mostly ! BUY FROM A FAMILY BREEDER whose dog lives in the house with them ! not in a kennel ! i dont understand how BIG NUMBERS OF DOGS owned breeders end up even on a recommended KC or BREED CLUB LIST !


----------



## BlackBen

Good advice to keep in mind.


----------



## lab

really interesting post and informitive. thanks you


----------



## Alfshuman

Feja is right about the potential minefield of buying from breeders with so many dogs (poor temperament due to lack of attention and housetraining being two obvious ones) and that here are no guarantees that KC/breed club registered automatically mean good breeder. BUT a private breeder with few dogs doesn't either. I've been involved with the dachshund breed council on raising awareness of health and welfare issues for several years now and am constantly shocked by the ignorance of the significance of inherited conditions that could impact hugely on later life amongst breeders of all sizes. At least if the breeder is a member of a breed club of KC scheme they should be aware of recommended DNA testing - if the particular breed club is prepared to acknowledge the problem. Some breeders are even prepared to lie for a sale. I've contacted people advertising pups online, posing as a prospective puppy buyer. ive asked if their dogs have been tested for a specific condition and been told that generations of their line have been tested clear .... I knew that particular test for lafora in mini wire dachshunds was only finally perfected in April 2013! 

The reality is that there is no one size fits all model. Every breed, breeder and dog is different. All the propsective puppy buyer can do is research, research, research and be extremely diligent and patient in their search to find the gems amongst the dross. This WHOLE topic is a good place to start that research to get a balanced idea and understand more about the massive pitfalls awaiting a potential puppy buyer.


----------



## Christy27

Great advice Sally. Definitely a must-read for people before owning a puppy.


----------



## Chihuahuadk

This is such important advice. Really so crucial to think about what it encounters to have a dog (for many years). For a long time I have been thinking about getting a Chihuahua, who live for a very long time, and I haven't yet, because my life style doesn't match it - yet. I'm going to get one some day for sure. A very good site on buying a Chihuahua puppy and what to be aware of (in danish!) is Minipet - Minipet.dk. It talks about other pets as well, but has a thorough section on Chihuahua


----------



## thomas12

Hi so true. I'm a 1st timer but it took me 2years of studying my breed inside and out, preparing etc. Finally found my Konrad spend quite alot of time with the breeder, who has now become a good friend, getting to know him before bringing him home. I was fortunate that the needed is local. All that said, still came as a culture shock lol.
Wouldn't change him for the world.
Its not a decision to make lightly. Hard work but so rewarding


----------



## zedder

we got ike from a farm saw his dad who was a very impressive border collie who had a great temperament very quick and well behaved the mother was working at the time but we were invited to see her also the farmer spent a lot of time talking with me about various things to do with jabs worming and stuff.


----------



## magicmike

Good advice. Only get your puppy from a reputable breeder that has the most recommendation. Better safe than sorry !


----------



## bryanT

The Chihuahua may be a diminutive breed of dog, but there is a lot more to them than meets the eye. They are by no means timid, nor have they been a breed of passive lapdogs during their long history . this kind of breed you must look up to.


----------



## JordanWalker

Great advice, Sally. I agree with you Christy, this is definitely a must-read for people who are planning to adopt a puppy. I am thinking of getting new pup and will definitely be checking what was mentioned on this thread. Getting your own puppy will give you a big responsibility as they should be treated like your own baby. They are not just a toy that you will be dumping after a month when you already had enough of it.


----------

